# Canyon Tuning 2007: Was wollt/habt ihr an euren 07ern verändern/verändert



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

da es einen Thread gibt, bei dem es sich um Tuning der 06 Modelle dreht, eröffne ich hiermit mit dem Ende der Saison 07 den Thread für die 07er Modelle 

Ich selbst fahre mehr oder weniger ein ES 6.0 von 2007, allerdings mit einem Ersatzdämpfer(da mein Pearl seit 1 Monat nach dem Kauf defekt ist). 
Ich bekomme demächst hoffentlich meinen Manitou 4 Way Swinger Coil geliefert, der dann auch mein Startschuss für die Veränderungen an meinem Canyon sind.
Ich habe auch schon meinen Vorbau gewechselt und meine Griffe, da ich die Iridium Griffe verabscheut habe
Wenn mein Dämpfer gekommen ist werde ich auch ein paar Bilder posten.

Und wie schaut es bei euch aus?
Was wollt, bzw. habt ihr verändert?
Postet eure veränderten Bikes.... 

Grüße

DaMistaM


----------



## Didi123 (26. September 2007)

Hab' am XC Ergon Griffe, einen Syntace Superforce in 90 statt F139 in 105 (hab' mir eingebildet der F139 verwindet sich recht stark ) und hinten eine 180er Scheibe nachgerüstet - bin zu schwer!

Man hätte aber auch den 06er Thread weiterbenutzen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xibie (26. September 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Ich bekomme demächst hoffentlich meinen Manitou 4 Way Swinger Coil geliefert,
> DaMistaM



Hi Damistam

ich dachte du bekommst den Roco TST R?


----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Man hätte aber auch den 06er Thread weiterbenutzen können...



Ach warum denn Ja hätte man tun können aber naja nun ist es halt passiert


----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

xibie schrieb:


> Hi Damistam
> 
> ich dachte du bekommst den Roco TST R?



das dachte ich bis gestern auch, nur dann hat sich endlich mal wieder(auf druck meinerseits) ein Canyonmitarbeiter mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt und er kann mir momentan nur den Manitou an bieten. 
Aber wie ich so gehört habe is der auch net schlecht und ich bin es leid zu warten und mich mit denen von Canyon rumzuärgern ... bei mir stets ABI vor der Tür da hab ich net die Nerven für 

So ist das Leben ..... leider 

Grüße DamistaM


----------



## ashtray (26. September 2007)

Nichts für ungut Damistam, aber ich finde es unter aller Sau, dass Canyon solche Unterschiede macht bei der Behandlung von Reklamationen. Ich hab meinen Pearl nun schon zum zweiten Mal eingeschickt, das erste Mal war es über ein Monat und nun sind es fast zwei Monate. Mir hat keiner nen Roco oder nen Swinger angeboten. :-(( Versteh das bitte nicht falsch, geht nicht gegen dich.


----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut Damistam, aber ich finde es unter aller Sau, dass Canyon solche Unterschiede macht bei der Behandlung von Reklamationen. Ich hab meinen Pearl nun schon zum zweiten Mal eingeschickt, das erste Mal war es über ein Monat und nun sind es fast zwei Monate. Mir hat keiner nen Roco oder nen Swinger angeboten. :-(( Versteh das bitte nicht falsch, geht nicht gegen dich.



Nein Nein ich verstehe deine Verärgerung voll und ganz

Aber angeboten haben die Menschen von Canyon mir zuerst NIX. Die sagten ich solle den Pearl einschicken ( Wartezeit= 1Monat). Erst als ich daraufhin protestiert habe und ich einen anderen Dämpfer forderte haben die mir erst alternative Luftdämpfer angeboten(die ich auch ausgeschlagen habe).
Wir sind also dann irgentwann auf den Roco gekommen und den rest der Geschichte kennst du ja
Erst jetzt wo ich mich wieder in Verbingung mit Canyon gesetzt habe, habe ich auch erst einmal wieder zu hören bekommen, dass ich den Pearl hätte einschicken sollen/können. 
Dann musste ich dem erst wieder einmal die Geschichte darlegen warum und weshalb und dann erst bot er mir den Manitou an, da er der einzige Dämpfer ( Coil) den er momentan in meiner EBL zur verfügung hat. 

So kamm des Zustande. Er hat mir geschrieben, dass er heute rausgeschickt wird......da bin ich ja mal gespannt.......

Nun zurück zum thema:

Wir hatten beide Pech mit dem Pearl, denn wie wir hier auf dem Forum sehen kann der auch funktionieren. Aber eben nicht bei uns. 
D.H. für DICH: wenn er das nächste Mal defekt ist dann ruf bei canyon an und sag ihnen, dass du keinen Luftdämpfer mehr willst, sondern einen anstänidgen stabilen coil und dann wird dir hoffentlich auch geholfen .... irgentwann wenn man die Leute von canyon genug nervt

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen Ashtray.... des wird

Grüße


----------



## AmmuNation (26. September 2007)

Um beim Pimpen zu bleiben (wir wollen den Thread hier ja schliesslich von Canyon-Politik verschonen  )

Bike:
2007 Nerve XC6.0 in L

Zubehör:
- Topeak Modula Flaschenhalter (verstellbar von PET bis zu grosser Trinkflasche - exzellenter Bierhalter!)
- VDO MC 1.0 2007 (neue Version)
- Shimano PD-M545

Geändert:
- Deore Kassette durch XT ersetzt (-100g/+Langlebigkeit für die Nabe/+Schaltverhalten)
- Nach Längung HG53 durch SRAM PC991 ersetzt (-ein paar Gramm/+geiles Schaltverhalten)

Gewicht mit VDO, Pedalen, Flaschenhalter ohne Flasche: 12.65kg

Wird noch geändert:
- PD-M545 durch PD-M970 (XTR 2007) ersetzen (-242g/+Leichterer Ein-ausstieg/+XTR Optik )

In Planung:
- Anderer Sattel (steht noch offen welcher)
- Neuer Vorbau  (VRO wahrscheinlich)
- Griffe (Ergon Enduro im Visier)
- Wenn XT Kurbel tot (was noch lange dauern kann): XTR

Durch die PD-M970 wird das Gewicht auf 12.4kg Schrumpfen  Je nach Sattel, Griffen und Vorbau aber vielleicht wieder etwas hochgehen. Primär geht es mir um Funktion und auch etwas Optik, das Gewicht spielt nicht die grösste Rolle. Allerdings ist es interessant, am Bike die Pfunde purzeln zu sehen. Der grund, weswegen ich die PD-M545 ersetze ist, dass ich nie ohne Cleats fahre, selbst die derbsten Trails nicht. Fühle mich festgebunden irgendwie sicherer. Die Plattform ist also unnötig, hatte sie auch nur weil ich Cleatanfänger war. Der nette Nebeneffekt ist die einfache, schlanke Optik, viel Gewichtsreduktion und ein erleichterter Ein/Ausstieg.


----------



## Pumabert (26. September 2007)

XC6.0 2007

geändert:
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
Sattel: Specialized Avatar
Kassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Kette: Rohloff SLT-99
Schaltwerk: X.0 2007, das alte hat's verrissen

Zubehör:
Pedale: Shimano PDM-970 XTR 2007
Tacho: Sigma BC 2006 MHR
GPS: Garmin GPSMap 60CSX

geplant iss nix, das Bike ist samt Zubehör perfekt - naja vielleicht wenn die Reifen platt sind Conti Mountain King drauf ...


----------



## Didi123 (26. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Um beim *Pimpen* zu bleiben...


Deine _gepimpten_ Speichen hast' vergessen!

"Pimpen"...sollte eigtl. mal Unwort des Jahres werden...


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. September 2007)

Ich hab's im 06er-Thread schon geschrieben:

Canyon XC4:

LRS DT Swiss 240s/4.2d
Kurbel XT
Pedale XTR
Kassette XT
Lenker KCNC SC Bone
Vorbau KCNC Ti Pro 100mm
Sattelstütze KCNC Ti Pro Lite 400mm
Sattel Selle Italie SLR 135
Griffe Syntace Moto

Gewicht < 12kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (26. September 2007)

an meine 07er ES 9.0 kommt bald ne lyrik... zudem habe ich mir neue flatpedale und nen neuen sattel bestellt. bilder folgen, wenn die teile da sind


----------



## thto (26. September 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> an meine 07er ES 9.0 kommt bald ne lyrik... zudem habe ich mir neue flatpedale und nen neuen sattel bestellt. bilder folgen, wenn die teile da sind



sauber  bin gespannt


----------



## unchained (26. September 2007)

müsste ja eigentlich kein problem sein... ein verhältnis von 160 zu 140 mm ist bei vielen rahmenherstellern vorhanden... also probieren geht über studieren^^


----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

da bin ich auch gespannt wie die Lyrik im neuen ES Rahmen ausschaut. 


Mal ne Frage: Wie schaut es Hinten eigntlich vom Platz her aus... passt da ein 2.5 Minion rein?


----------



## unchained (26. September 2007)

freigegeben bis 2.4.... da aber jeder reifen anders baut... einfach ausprobieren platz ist da allemal noch


----------



## tom23" (26. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Deine _gepimpten_ Speichen hast' vergessen!
> 
> "Pimpen"...sollte eigtl. mal Unwort des Jahres werden...



jaja, der Ammu, unser vögelnder Pimp (siehe Signatur)  

was isn jetzt mein Rad, ein 06er oder 07er? Wo darf ich reinschreiben, wenn ich denn mal endlich gscheite Laufräder habe??
ich will das nämlich auch mal zuhältern! (pimpen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

Das darfste dir raussuchen da bei dir die Situation gegeben ist das du eigentlich in beiden posten müsstest Alte Parts neuer Rahmen....

Deine Entscheidung


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> In Planung:
> - Anderer Sattel (steht noch offen welcher)
> - Neuer Vorbau  (VRO wahrscheinlich)
> - Griffe (Ergon Enduro im Visier)
> - Wenn XT Kurbel tot (was noch lange dauern kann): XTR


- neuer Lenker. Ein normaler Lenker verträgt sich nicht mit dem VRO-Vorbau.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. September 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wie schaut es Hinten eigntlich vom Platz her aus... passt da ein 2.5 Minion rein?


Da ein 2,4er BigBetty reinpasst, dürfte ein 2,5er Minion kein Problem sein. Ersterer ist voluminöser als zweiterer.


----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

thx


----------



## renderscout (26. September 2007)

07er Grand Canyon

-> Shimano PD-M970 XTR 2007
-> Terry Ergon GR2


----------



## Ninja2007 (27. September 2007)

Zum Thema "Pimpen" was eigentlich meiner Meinung ein echt billiger Ausdruck ist folgendes!

An meinem neuen XC8.0 hab ich gemacht:

- Satteltasche von Topeak (ich glaub Aero Wedge heißt das Ding)
- Topeak Flaschenhalter
- HAC 4 Pro 
- Pedale M770 - also XT

das kommt noch:

- Topeak Luftpumpe
- Topeak Mini 18 Werkzeug 
- Bar Ends von Ritchey

an sonst gibt es zu diesem Rad eigentlich nix mehr hinzuzufügen.

Was mir bei Canyon ziemlich gefällt ist das bei allen Bowdenzügen die am Rahmen anschlagen können einen Schutz (der echt Edel wirkt) montiert wurde.


Weiter ist am Unterrohr ein Folie gegen Steischlag - und ein Kettenschutz vorhanden - echt TOP!


----------



## derwolf1509 (27. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab evtl. noch vor einen neuen Laufradsatz zu kaufen. Weis zufällig jemand was der Satz beim ES 7.0 wiegt!

Ansonsten hab cih nur...

- Die neuen XTR Klickies
- Hac 4 pro
- neue Lenker griffe sind in Planung.(Hatte jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Moosgummigriffen??)

Gruß


----------



## derwolf1509 (27. September 2007)

Und gleich ein Bildchen hinterher....


----------



## boulder2002 (27. September 2007)

an mein Grand Canyon 9.0 kamen :

Eggbeater SL
SLK Gel Flow

an Zubehör :

2x Specialized rib cage carbon
Polar S710i

Ich wollte ein Bike, an dem ich möglichst wenig verändern muss. Zu verbessern gibt es aber natürlich immer etwas.
Verschleissteile werden dann im Winter gewechselt (hoffentlich hält alles noch so lange).


----------



## braintrust (27. September 2007)

yeah!
crank brothers 5050x





specilized avatar




syntace moto lock on grips





paar schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (27. September 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> yeah!
> crank brothers 5050x



Schöne Pedale, aber die schlechtresten Lager der Welt...
Und Tip am Rande: ALLE Schrauben Schraubenkleber drauf und nachziehen, sonst fallen sie bald auseinander.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> yeah!
> syntace moto lock on grips
> 
> 
> ...



Hes Braintrust, du hast deine Moto Griffe falsch montiert!
Wenn du die Anleitung genau liest findest du es raus.

Der Schriftzug moto ist auch eine Polsterfläche und die muss zum Fahrer stehen, sodaß sich die Handballen darauf abstützen.
Ich habe die gleichen Griffe. Ich habe auch die 5050 pedale, hast du die kurzen oder langen Pins darauf, und wenn es die langen Pins sind wo hast du die her?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## unchained (27. September 2007)

also meine moto-griffe sind genauso montiert... vom händler  ich findse genial !


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

Meinst du das Händler Montageanleitungen lesen (können)?


----------



## tom23" (27. September 2007)

also, wenn man auf der rechten Seite vom Rad steht und den Griff am Abschluss ansieht, also von vorn, dann soll die Schraube auf sieben Uhr stehen, drüben auf fünf Uhr.Oder? Also ich habs so


----------



## unchained (27. September 2007)

der hat sie selbst an seinem bike und zig fach montiert... außerdem wüsste ich nicht, was daran falsch montiert sein soll... das symbol auf der klemmung mit "3nm" steht oben... der schraubenkopf ist unten... also?!


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

tom23";4089731 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wenn man auf der rechten Seite vom Rad steht und den Griff am Abschluss ansieht, also von vorn, dann soll die Schraube auf sieben Uhr stehen, drüben auf fünf Uhr.Oder? Also ich habs so



Genau Tom,
so hab ich die Griffe auch, also sind wir schon 2 die lesen können.
Ausserdem macht es auch nur so Sinn von der Polsterung her.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## braintrust (27. September 2007)

jungens was soll ich sagen...bin grad mal rüber zum rad und gucken...ihr habt natürlich recht...muss noch nen altes pic sein


----------



## thory (27. September 2007)

Ich habe an meinem Torque 8 geändert:

- Hone Kurbel statt XT Kurbel
- 200 Bremsscheibe hinten statt 180mm
- VRO Lenker und Vorbau (den kurzen)
- LRS mit Mavic 721 Felgen - bis 3.0 Reifenbreite zugelassen
- Muddy Mary statt Fatal Bert
- Bash Guard statt großem KB
- 36er KB statt 32 KB

die ausgebauten Teile habe ich größten Teils in meinem Liteville "recycled".

Ich möchte am Torque künftig ändern:
-schlauchlos Reifen da zuviele Pannen durch Durchschläge
- standfeste Bremse statt der fadingfreudigen Formular K24
- kleineres Schaltwerk hinten


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (28. September 2007)

Hey Braintrust!
Die roten Schrauben sind ja AFFENGEIL! 
Die stehen richtig gut zu den Druckpunkt-Schräubchen der Avid 
Lechz, auch wollen...
Auch topp-dezent Tuning zum Grün. Bekommst von mir Ten-Points =]


----------



## Freehd (28. September 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> paar schrauben




Woher hast die Schrauben? Wie teuer?

Sieht sehr guad aus


----------



## AmmuNation (28. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Deine _gepimpten_ Speichen hast' vergessen!
> 
> "Pimpen"...sollte eigtl. mal Unwort des Jahres werden...



Klar, meine gebundenen Speichen ganz vergessen. Ist immerhin ein wichtiger Pimp-Punkt in sachen Steifigkeit und Agilität 



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> - neuer Lenker. Ein normaler Lenker verträgt sich nicht mit dem VRO-Vorbau.



Gehört natürlich alles zum VRO-Set, vergass den Lenker zu erwähnen. 

Es werden jetzt wahrscheinlich doch keine PD-M970 sondern PD-M540, sind in etwa auf XT Niveau und die beiden nehmen sich ausser 24g und einer Fluorinbeschichteten Kralle eigentlich nix.


----------



## AmmuNation (28. September 2007)

Gibt nen eBay Händler der M-schrauben in allen Farben und FOrmen rauslässt...


----------



## braintrust (28. September 2007)

ahoi, die schrauben hab ich bei nano-bikes gekauft...sind echt super nett da.preise sind auch okay soweit...
tipp:die triggerschrauben haben nicht gepasst wegen den matchmakern, haben mir dann einfach paar längere gegeben und alles is paletti -> also am besten gleich beim bestellen angeben wenn ihr die matchmaker habt, dann spart ihr euch die paar tage mit dem umtauschen...
die schraube vom lockout will ich auch noch wechseln, allerdings muss ich die erstmal ausmessen oder habt ihr da die maße vllt schon?


----------



## schappi (28. September 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> der hat sie selbst an seinem bike und zig fach montiert... außerdem wüsste ich nicht, was daran falsch montiert sein soll... das symbol auf der klemmung mit "3nm" steht oben... der schraubenkopf ist unten... also?!



Das beweist nur das er sie zigmal falsch montieret hat.
Hier noch einmal das offiziele Syntace Bild:#
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=228

wenn man etwas nachdenkt (ich weiß das kann Kopfschmerzen erzeugen)und sich den Griff genau anschaut dann kommt man zu dem Schluss das das Polster unter dem Schriftzug Moto unter den Handballen gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (29. September 2007)

nanana wasn das fürn ton...


----------



## Damistam (29. September 2007)

So heute ist der Manitou bei mir angekommen.  
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht geglaubt habe, dass Canyon diesmal Ernst macht  Dafür schon mal Lob an Canyon (Speziell Herr Stelzer, der sich darum gekümmert hat) 
Ich geh glei mal n paar Pics machen und ihn einbauen dann schau ich mir das mal an*gg*

Grüße 

damistam


----------



## Damistam (29. September 2007)

So












Greetz


----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

Schaut gleich ein ganzes Stück heftiger aus!


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (29. September 2007)

Haben die beiden tatsächlich die gleiche Einbaulänge? Der Manitou sieht irgendwie länger aus.


----------



## Yossarian (29. September 2007)

Am meinem ES 7 sind verändert:

-Griffe Ergon GC2
-Sattel Specialized Rival
-Reifen Nobby Nic
-SPDs Shimano 520
außerdem Flaschenhalter, Tacho, Klingel, Kompass


----------



## Damistam (29. September 2007)

@E=MC² : Ich weiss soll ja auch mehr aushalten als der Pearl, der bei mir ja quasi versagt hat

@Lumpenköter: Joa laut canyon ist des die richtige einbaulänge, aber er ist in der Tat ein wenig länger habs auch beim Einbau gemerkt, der ist jetzt ein bissl näher am Oberrohr


----------



## braintrust (29. September 2007)

und wie fährt sich das nun? was kostet son spaß...bin mit dem pearl irgendwie auch net so zufrieden...


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schaut gleich ein ganzes Stück heftiger aus!


Schaut gleich ein ganzes Stück schwerer aus...


----------



## ashtray (30. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Schaut gleich ein ganzes Stück schwerer aus...



So ein Unterschied ist es nun auch nicht. 445gr wiegt der Manitou, 320gr der Rock Shox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (30. September 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> So ein Unterschied ist es nun auch nicht. 445gr wiegt der Manitou, 320gr der Rock Shox.



Nene, das Gewicht bei Stahlfederdämpfern wird immer ohne die Feder angegeben. Die Feder wiegt ungefähr nochmal so viel wie der Dämpfer.


----------



## Damistam (30. September 2007)

Aber ich habe damit kein Problem das mein Bike jetzt 1 kg schwerer ist, der Ersatzdämpfer war ja auch nicht gerade leicht und damit bin ich auch die Alpen hochgeradelt 
Mir kommts eher drauf an das der Dämpfer hält

Damistam


----------



## Hanussen (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja und WIE ist der Dämpfer jetzt? Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter!


----------



## Damistam (1. Oktober 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Ja und WIE ist der Dämpfer jetzt? Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter!



Leider kann ich dir da noch nicht viel sagen, da ich ihn auf grund von einigen äußeren Mängeln ersteinmal wieder ausgebaut habe und jetzt erst wieder in Kontakt mir Canyon getreten bin.


----------



## braintrust (2. Oktober 2007)

oh man, klingt nach never ending story..


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Oktober 2007)

Heute is mein SRAM X-9 3x Trigger Garantieersatz gekommen. Morgen wird geschraubt.


----------



## braintrust (4. Oktober 2007)

das is doch kein tuning


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Oktober 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> das is doch kein tuning



Nein aber eine Veränderung.  Und diesmal ist es tatsächlich ein 2007er, nämlich von anfang Januar 07, nicht wie der alte von mitte 06 

Habe das gefühl der grosse Hebel hat eine massivere Optik, matter, "metalliger"...


----------



## unchained (5. Oktober 2007)

uvm wurde verändert. habe jetzt aber keine zeit mehr bilder hochzuladen^^

pedale, vorbau, sattel. gabel folgt nächsten monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (5. Oktober 2007)

Aber du hast doch ein 2006er Bike, 2007 ist doch nur der Rahmen.


----------



## braintrust (5. Oktober 2007)

sehr nice 
was fürn vorbau isn das und wie fährt sich son kurzer?


----------



## TheRacer (5. Oktober 2007)

ist ein Spank. Ob 1-Timer oder 2-Timer weiß ich nicht.


----------



## unchained (5. Oktober 2007)

ist in der tat ein 1-timer. günstiggere variante... der 2-timer ist meines erachtens nur leichter (aussparungen).

naja ob jetzt 2007er oder nich . ich hab den anderen thread so auf die shcnelle nicht gefunden. aber es ist hier denke ich auch ganz gut aufgehoben, da in naher zukunft die nagelneue fox rausfliegt und dann ne mz oder rs reinkommen.

nochmal zum vorbau. er hat 50mm und ne 25,4er klemmung. fuhr sich die erste fahrt recht unangenehm, da ich nen 120er vorbau gewöhnt war. allerdings muss ich jetzt sagen, ist das verhalten auf technischem terrain um welten besser geworden. das handling und auch die wheelie-stabilität ist deutlich gestiegen.


----------



## derwolf1509 (13. Oktober 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab evtl. noch vor einen neuen Laufradsatz zu kaufen. Weis zufällig jemand was der Satz beim ES 7.0 wiegt!



So für alle die es wissen wollen...das Hinterrad wiegt ohne Ritzel *1193g*. Vorderrad kommt beim nächsten Reifenwechsel...

Welchen Laufradsatz würdet Ihr an ein ES bauen wenn Geld keine Rolle Spielen würde!


----------



## Damistam (13. Oktober 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> So für alle die es wissen wollen...das Hinterrad wiegt ohne Ritzel *1193g*. Vorderrad kommt beim nächsten Reifenwechsel...
> 
> Welchen Laufradsatz würdet Ihr an ein ES bauen wenn Geld keine Rolle Spielen würde!



Die hier wenns auch aufs Gewicht drauf ankommt:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ss-Enduro-EX-1750-Laufradsatz-2007::7130.html

Und die hier für Optik und Stabilität:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...dsatz/DT-Swiss-FR-2350-Laufradsatz::4046.html



Aber für mich leider ein Traum, da ich diese auch von meiner Fahrleistung her nicht brauchen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (13. Oktober 2007)

Nett ;-)


----------



## braintrust (14. Oktober 2007)

was ist von dem hier zu halten?


----------



## braintrust (26. Oktober 2007)

keiner was dazu?

mal ne frage...haben die dt.swiss 5.1er AV-ventilöcher ?


----------



## E=MC² (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab die V-Brake-Version des LRS. Die müssten sich recht ähnlich sein. 
Das Gewicht ist natürlich keine reale Angabe. Meiner sollte laut Actionsports ~1420g wiegen, wiegt allerdings 50g mehr. Im Endeffekt ist er das Gewicht also trotzdem och top!
Weiter kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen,da mein Bike noch nicht ganz fertig ist und ich ihn deswegen noch nicht nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## Pumabert (26. Oktober 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Ich hab die V-Brake-Version des LRS. Die müssten sich recht ähnlich sein.
> Das Gewicht ist natürlich keine reale Angabe. Meiner sollte laut Actionsports ~1420g wiegen, wiegt allerdings 50g mehr. Im Endeffekt ist er das Gewicht also trotzdem och top!
> Weiter kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen,da mein Bike noch nicht ganz fertig ist und ich ihn deswegen noch nicht nicht gefahren bin.



Verwechselst du da nicht was? Braintrust fragte nach dem N90 light, die V-Brake Version die du meinst ist wohl bei dem Gewicht von ~1500g der N76 light mit Sapim X-Ray Messerspeichen, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## E=MC² (26. Oktober 2007)

Oh, stimmt, du hast recht.
Da hab ich wohl nicht genau hingeschaut...


----------



## Damistam (10. November 2007)

So Leute es ist endlich soweit.... nach langem hin und her und vielen Überlegungen und Problemen in der Umsetzung ist es vollbracht.
MEIN "NEUES" Canyon Nerve Custom ist fertig.
Da sich mein körperlicher Zustand rapide zum schlechten verändert (Grippe) , kann ich diesen Augenblick nicht so celebrieren wie ich es eigentlich vor hatte.
Deshalb bitte ich euch um Verzeihung, dass die Qualität der Bilder und die Sauberkeit des Bikes zu wünschen übrig lassen.
Ich bin für Kritik offen, allerdings bin ich mir der Optik und Performance des Vorbaus bewusst (hatte aber keine Kraft mehr einen anderen auszuprobieren).
Der bekannte Optik-killer an der Felgen ist mir auch bekannt.













Hier für alle dich nicht wissen wie das Bike voher bestückt war:







Veränderungen:

Gabel: 36 Fox Vanilla RC²
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 4 Way Coil
LRS: Veltec Dh(rot) + Sun MTX
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: auch XT
Rahmen: Eine Beule im Unterrohr.....


Grüße

DamistaM


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (10. November 2007)

Echt gut geworden. Wenn du jetzt noch den Vorbau änderst, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Damistam (10. November 2007)

jo des haben wir schon diskutiert


----------



## Raoul Duke (10. November 2007)

Hi,

sag mal, hat die Scheibe am Hinterrad gleich richtig in den Bremssattel gepasst, oder musste dieser neu ausgerichtet werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2007)

Um die Gabel beneide ich dich sehr, aber dieser Vorbau......  

Aus welchem Grund hast du den LRS gewechselt?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (10. November 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Um die Gabel beneide ich dich sehr, aber dieser Vorbau......
> 
> Aus welchem Grund hast du den LRS gewechselt?



Schnellspanner --> Steckachse


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. November 2007)

Ach stimmt ja, auch die 2007er-Talas hat noch Schnellspanner -- ich hab das jetzt mit den Marzocchi-AllMountains verwechselt...


----------



## unchained (11. November 2007)

hmmn. fahrtechnisch was feines bestimmt... mich verschreckt aber grad das gesamtbild. kann auch nur am bild liegen.... aber hmmn :-/


----------



## Damistam (11. November 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> hmmn. fahrtechnisch was feines bestimmt... mich verschreckt aber grad das gesamtbild. kann auch nur am bild liegen.... aber hmmn :-/



Glaub mir in echt und nicht in so einem streilen Keller Umfeld sieht das Bike Hammermäßig aus. Was erschreckt dich an dem Gesamtbild...Vorbau?!....
Warte mal ab bis alles richtig eingstellt und das Bike an die frische Luft gelassen wird



Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sag mal, hat die Scheibe am Hinterrad gleich richtig in den Bremssattel gepasst, oder musste dieser neu ausgerichtet werden?



Nein natürlich nicht, aber bei meinem ES waren sie noch nicht einmal als ich es bekommen habe gescheit ausgerichtet..... Außerdem ist die abstandshalter der Aufnahme totaler Schrott.... 1. waren se bei mir zu klein, d.h. man hat auch auf den Streben der Scheibe gebremst. 2. waren die Dinger zu instabil und haben sich wenn ich die Bremsen mit der richtigen Nm - anzahl angezogen habe verzogen. ----> Deshalb habe ich mir neue machen lassen aus einem Guß, damit ich eine sichere Bremse habe

MfG

DaMistaM


----------



## unchained (11. November 2007)

ja ich denke es ist der vorbau, der mit der einbauhöhe der gabel nicht harmoniert. da gehört was kurzes a´la spank 1-timer dran. 50mm lang. dann passt das gesamtbild auch  

NEID !


ps... danke für deine pm


----------



## Damistam (11. November 2007)

kein Problem 

Ich werde demnächst mal schaun was ich mit dem Vorbau mache.....
da hier ja die kritik so groß ist

Wie ist dein momentaner Stand?


----------



## unchained (11. November 2007)

momentaner stand... das bike steht verschlammt in freeride-einstellung im schuppen^^

naja. bei dem wetter kann man auch nur einkaufen und schrauben. bei der gabel bin ich mir sicher, dass es ne fox wird.


----------



## Damistam (11. November 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> momentaner stand... das bike steht verschlammt in freeride-einstellung im schuppen^^
> 
> naja. bei dem wetter kann man auch nur einkaufen und schrauben. bei der gabel bin ich mir sicher, dass es ne fox wird.



die 07`er RC² nehm ich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (11. November 2007)

ich setze auf stahlfeder ^^


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. November 2007)

Die 36er sieht echt gut am ES aus, auch der Dämpfer passt ganz gut.
Aber die Fotos sind echt grausam, da biste uns noch wat schuldig...


----------



## Damistam (11. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Die 36er sieht echt gut am ES aus, auch der Dämpfer passt ganz gut.
> Aber die Fotos sind echt grausam, da biste uns noch wat schuldig...




Ich sag doch die Krankheit verdirbt mir selbst den Spaß daran.... aber ich leih mir noch ne EOS aus und DANN.....


----------



## Levty (11. November 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


>


Heftige Schleuder!
Ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gabeln so gravierend?


----------



## Damistam (11. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Heftige Schleuder!
> Ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gabeln so gravierend?



- 20 mm mehr Federweg
- 67,5° LEnkwinkel (voher 68,5)
- Coil und keine Luft mehr
- monströs, da wirkt die Talas wie ein kleiner Witz dagegen


----------



## braintrust (13. November 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> naja. bei dem wetter kann man auch nur einkaufen und schrauben. bei der gabel bin ich mir sicher, dass es ne fox wird.



dachte ne MZ 55 eta? warum die nich mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. November 2007)

Servus,

hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der eloxierten Schrauben die an einigen Bikes hier verbaut wurden.
Kennt ihr verschiedene Anbieter? Hier wurde nur Nano-bike-parts genannt, ich meine mich aber zu entsinnen das irgendwer noch einen Versand genannt hat ?!?!
THx


----------



## frankZer (13. November 2007)

hi,
such mal nach jäger motorsport im web. die haben eigentlich alles an alu- und titanschrauben zu guten preisen.


----------



## Christian_74 (14. November 2007)

Sag mal Damistam, wie hast du den Dämpfer abgekriegt?


----------



## Damistam (14. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Sag mal Damistam, wie hast du den Dämpfer abgekriegt?



Lange Geschichte, aber da ich gerade krank im Bett liege kann ich sie dir erzählen:

Nachdem ich mein Canyon ca. 4 mal gefahren hatte fing er an zicken zu machen und die Luft nicht mehr zu behalten. Daraufhin habe ich Canyon-Gmbh kontaktiert und eine Reperatur angefordert. Dieser Vorgang dauerte ohne dass ich irgenteinen Bescheid darüber bekommen habe, 1 Monat. -> Er war bei Rock Shox und bekam die Dichtungen ausgetauscht. Kaum war er hier pumpte ich ihn auf dir gewünschte barzahl .... hilt er keine Luft bis auf die 2 bar Restdruck. Dann bei Canyon rebelliert, denn ich wollte nicht nochmal einen Monat warten. Okay.... dann habe ich andere Ersatzdämpfer vorgeschlagen bekommen, aber alles nur CC-Luftdämpfer, von denen ich die Schnauze voll hatte. Ich fragte an nach einem Stahldämpfer, ursprünglich DHX oder ROCO. Der nette Herr meinte alles klar musste nur den Aufpreis von 150 für den Roco übernehmen. Ich natürlich zugestimmt..........
Jetzt kam lange Zeit nichts .....rein garnichts, kein Anruf, keine Mail, nicht mal ein Brief, gechweige denn das Paket. Nach 2 Wochen rief ich an und ich würde belogen und das Ergebnis war = momentan kein Roco verfügbar.
Ich hatte inzwischen einen akzeptablen aber scheußlich aussehenden Ersatzdämpfer, sodass ich zumindest fahren konnte. Dann nach ca. 8 Wochen raffte ich mich auf und sagte mir das dass nicht so weiter gehen kann.
Ich rief an bekomme einen viel Vertrauensseeligeren Menschen an die Strippe, der sich bei mir entschuldigt für das Verhalten und sofort etwas unternimmt. 2 Wochen noch dem Telefonat lag der Dämpfer bei mir zu Hause und ich konnte nach über 2 Monaten den Pearl endlich zurückschicken und nun hoffe ich das Der wenigstens hält.... Aber die Optik find ich schon einmal gut

Grüße 

DaMistaM


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (14. November 2007)

Kommt net auf die Optik an, sondern auf das Können und die Fähigkeit des Dämpfers. Zum xxxxxxxx mal.


----------



## Damistam (14. November 2007)

Hier mein Bike nochmal
Bilder sind jetzt bissl besser von der Quali.... aber trotzdemnet allzutoll

Hab jetzt den Superforcevorbau draufgemacht und finde, dass es jetzt optimal passt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2007)

Schaut wirklich gut aus, 
überraschend gut.


----------



## cos75 (14. November 2007)

Gefällt mir auch ! Als wenn das Bike für ne 160er Gabel gemacht wäre.


----------



## Christian_74 (15. November 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Lange Geschichte, aber da ich gerade krank im Bett liege kann ich sie dir erzählen:
> 
> Nachdem ich mein Canyon ca. 4 mal gefahren hatte fing er an zicken zu machen und die Luft nicht mehr zu behalten. Daraufhin habe ich Canyon-Gmbh kontaktiert und eine Reperatur angefordert. Dieser Vorgang dauerte ohne dass ich irgenteinen Bescheid darüber bekommen habe, 1 Monat. -> Er war bei Rock Shox und bekam die Dichtungen ausgetauscht. Kaum war er hier pumpte ich ihn auf dir gewünschte barzahl .... hilt er keine Luft bis auf die 2 bar Restdruck. Dann bei Canyon rebelliert, denn ich wollte nicht nochmal einen Monat warten. Okay.... dann habe ich andere Ersatzdämpfer vorgeschlagen bekommen, aber alles nur CC-Luftdämpfer, von denen ich die Schnauze voll hatte. Ich fragte an nach einem Stahldämpfer, ursprünglich DHX oder ROCO. Der nette Herr meinte alles klar musste nur den Aufpreis von 150 für den Roco übernehmen. Ich natürlich zugestimmt..........
> Jetzt kam lange Zeit nichts .....rein garnichts, kein Anruf, keine Mail, nicht mal ein Brief, gechweige denn das Paket. Nach 2 Wochen rief ich an und ich würde belogen und das Ergebnis war = momentan kein Roco verfügbar.
> ...



Schitte! Du hast dir jetzt echt die Finger wundgeschrieben aber die Geschichte kannte ich schon bereits  Eigentlich meinte ich mit "abgekriegt" tatsächlich wie du das Teil abgeschraubt bekommen hast. Es wurde ja schon mehrmals hier bemängelt, da gäbe es kein normales passendes Werkzeug dafür.


----------



## Damistam (15. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Schitte! Du hast dir jetzt echt die Finger wundgeschrieben aber die Geschichte kannte ich schon bereits  Eigentlich meinte ich mit "abgekriegt" tatsächlich wie du das Teil abgeschraubt bekommen hast. Es wurde ja schon mehrmals hier bemängelt, da gäbe es kein normales passendes Werkzeug dafür.




Aso des meintest du.... ne war kein Problem den Dämpfer zu montieren oder demaontieren, dauert wenns schlecht läuft 5 min... ein guter schaffts in weniger als 2
du brauchst nur ne Zange mit der du in die 2 Löcher kommst (des is glaub ich ein Werkzeug, dass nicht jeder hat, aber war irgentwo innem Set dabei kp) und dann noch imbus und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (15. November 2007)

@Damistam
Was hast du da für eine Kettenführung eingebaut, selbstgemacht?


----------



## Damistam (16. November 2007)

Jrsd schrieb:


> @Damistam
> Was hast du da für eine Kettenführung eingebaut, selbstgemacht?



Handmade in Germany von mir und meinem Vater


----------



## Philanderer (23. November 2007)

So dann will ich mein XC 7 hier auch mal vorführen.
Das Bike wurde hauptsächlich in Sachen Gewicht getuned.

Laufräder: Tune King/Kong+ CX-Ray + Notubes ZTR Olympic
Anstelle von Felgenband habe ich Veloplug Stöpsel montiert.
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Sattelklemme: Soul Kozak (hällt und das sogar sehr gut)
Die Schrauben für die Bremse und die Bremsscheiben habe ich gegen Titanschrauben getauscht.
Auf dem Bild fehlt noch die Kassete(ist mitlerweile die XT drauf).


----------



## Damistam (23. November 2007)

Ist schön geworden.... schwarz blau gehalten  

Was hat dir das ganze umrüsten jetzt an Gewicht gebracht?!?


----------



## Philanderer (23. November 2007)

Danke! Kommen auch noch ein paar blaue Akzente dran. U.a. demnächst eine Race Face NExt LP mit blauen KB Schrauben.
Was ich bisher an Gewicht gespart hab weiß ich so genau nicht, da ich keine Hängewaage habe, die das genau anzeigt.
Die Laufräder haben aber schon ca. -300g gebracht.
Muss es demnächst mal richtig wiegen! Mein Ziel sind so 10,5 kg oder weniger, aber dahin ist es noch ein weiter weg
Werde dann demnächst nochmal aktuelle Bilder mit Gewicht(en) posten.
gruß Philipp


----------



## braintrust (24. November 2007)

öhm was sind das für blaue kappen am lenker und braucht man da spezielle griffe damit das passt?
habe momentan die syntace moto dran, denke mal das passt nicht oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. November 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> öhm was sind das für blaue kappen am lenker und braucht man da spezielle griffe...


Geh bitte, scheiß auf solchen Blödsinn und geh fahren!


----------



## Philanderer (24. November 2007)

Also die blauen Kappen an den Griffen sind natürlich rein optischer blödsinn. Aber ich fand sie halt ganz schick.
Es sind Straitline Caps, die passen auf alle Griffe mit dem Odi System. Werden anstelle des äußeren Klemmrings montiert.
Die Griffe sind schon recht schwer, dafür aber total geiler grip im gegensatz zu den leichten Neoprengriffen alà Ritchey etc.


----------



## braintrust (24. November 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Geh bitte, scheiß auf solchen Blödsinn und geh fahren!



  

"man i thought this is america!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (24. November 2007)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Also die blauen Kappen an den Griffen sind natürlich rein optischer blödsinn.



Also ich find sie sehr schick, vorallem weil ich selbst Odi's mit blauen Klemmringen hab. Aber für so'n "Blödsinn" doch bissl teuer (22,90)


----------



## Damistam (24. November 2007)

Hey Leute,

da heute ein perfekter Tag zum biken war , hab ich heute mein custom ES zum 1.Mal in seine Heimat geführt. Zwar war der Boden noch sehr nass, aufgrund der anhaltenden Regenfälle die letzten Tage, aber es war trotzdem heute einfach nur geil. Da ich ja einiges an meinem ES verändert habe möchte ich hier einen kleinen 1. Erfahrungsbericht loswerden

*Performance:*

Gabel (Fox Van RC²):

Die Gabel ist noch viel schöner als ich sie mir vorgestellt habe. Sie sprengt jeden Erwartungsrahmen was mich selbst doch sehr verwundert hat.  Ich war skeptisch und auch unsicher ob ich nicht doch die 55 eta hätte kaufen sollen. DOCH es war die richtige Entscheidung (auch wenn die Performance der 55 eta ebenfalls überragend sein kann, was ich hier keinenfalls behaupten möchte). 
Die Gabel bügelt alles weg was nur geht und das Ansprechverhalten war schon ab der 1. sec überwältigend, da ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass sie mit der Talas vergleichbar ist, doch  .....
Die Steckachse rundet das ganze noch ab und verleiht dem ganzen die nötige Stabilität. Allerdings muss ich mich erst noch an die 2 kg Mehrgewicht gewöhnen .

Resultat: GEIL  

Dämpfer (Manitou Swinger 4 Way Coil):

Dafür das er ja nur eine EBL von 190 hat ist der Dämpfer um Welten besser als der Pearl ( aus meiner Sicht). Der Dämpfer nutzt den vollen Federweg (im Gegensatz zum Pearl) aus und ist Butterweich..... Ich war sehr überracht von der Performance des Dämpfers, da ich noch Enttäuscht war keinen Roco einbauen zu können, der in der Performance sicher noch einen Tick besser ist. Aber der Swinger ist alles andere als eine "Notlösung" er arbeitet präzise und erfüllt seine Aufgabe glänzend. Momentan ist das Missverhältnis zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer auch noch nicht zu spüren 

Resultat: Top  

LRS ( Veltec Dh + Sun MTX):

Ein solider Laufradsatz. Aber aufgrund meiner fehlenden Erfahrung und Praxis mit dem Lrs kann ich jetzt noch keinen Makanten Unterschied festmachen. Die größere Stabilität die sicherlich vorhanden ist mir noch nicht so aufgefallen.


Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die Entscheidung nicht bereue mein Bike so umzubauen. Trotz der vielen Kämpfe und bangendes Warten ist das Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden stellend. 
Und noch eine Anmerkung an alle mit ähnlichen Plänen:

Eine 160mm Gabel passt wie die Faust aufs Auge bei dem Es- Rahmen  

Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder fahren kann vom Wetter her und das ich mich dann auch wenn ich wieder fahren gelernt hab Actionpics anfertige 

Das wars fürs erste von mir


Grüße



DaMistaM


----------



## Moonshaker (24. November 2007)

Torque FR 8.0

* 60er Vorbau
* Kurbel Truvativ Husselfelt
* LRS Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic EX 721

Sonst Hammer Bike - es hat sich geloht.

MooN


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. November 2007)

Ähm, das T FR8 hat doch serienmäßig eh eine Hussefelt? 
(und wenn nicht, wozu Kurbel tauschen?)


----------



## AmmuNation (25. November 2007)

Philanderer schrieb:


>



Wo is dein oranger Streifen hin


----------



## Pumabert (25. November 2007)

wahrscheinlich hat's den beim letzten Regen weggespült


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philanderer (26. November 2007)

Hab den orangenen Streifen mit Aceton weggemacht. Auch wieder optischer Blödsinn, aber mir gefällts besser!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (26. November 2007)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Hab den orangenen Streifen mit Aceton weggemacht. Auch wieder optischer Blödsinn, aber mir gefällts besser!



0o

Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden!


----------



## akami (26. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich misch mich mal mit ein. Ich habe zwar noch kein Canyon, dass soll sich aber bald aendern. Bestellt wird das "Canyon Torque FRX 9.0"  -- Was man umbauen und tunen muss weiss ich noch nicht aber es gibt immer was zu tun 

Greetz


----------



## AmmuNation (26. November 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hat's den beim letzten Regen weggespült



lol, you made my day


----------



## Didi123 (26. November 2007)

akami schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich misch mich mal mit ein. Ich habe zwar noch kein Canyon, dass soll sich aber bald aendern. Bestellt wird das "Canyon Torque FRX 9.0"  -- Was man umbauen und tunen muss weiss ich noch nicht aber es gibt immer was zu tun
> 
> Greetz



Du hast dich also nicht getraut, einen neuen Thread "Ich bestelle bald mein Torque FRX - wie toll findet ihr mich ??" aufzumachen, oder was willst Du mit deinem Posting sagen...?

Und wer ist eigtl. Greetz ?


----------



## akami (26. November 2007)

In wirklichkeit weiss ich gar nicht, wie man nen Thread aufmacht 
Und ich wollt mich nur mal einmischen, da das Torque mein erstes fully wird und ich mich drauf freue, ist ein schickes Bike 

Greetz = Gruesse


----------



## punkrockhamburg (17. Dezember 2007)

XC 7.0 2007 

F99 statt F139
Monkeylite Carbon statt MonkeyBar EA70
Selle SLR statt SLK
DT Swiss 240s/XR4.2d statt Ringlé Dirty Flea/DT Swiss X455
Mounty Special Lite Axles statt Shimano Deore Schnellspanner
Schwalbe Extra Light Schläuche statt Schwalbe Standard
Schwalbe Racing Ralph statt Nobby Nic hinten
Syntace Screw-On Grips statt Iridium Griffe
Summa summarum ~ 710 g gespart .

Geplante Änderungen:

XTR 07 Kurbelsatz (-59 g)
KMC X-9-SL Kette (-54 g)
Bin gerade ein bisschen im Gewichtstuning-Fieber. Welche Optionen gibt es noch? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der KMC-Kette? Wie ist das mit der Haltbarkeit?

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Dezember 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> XC 7.0 2007
> 
> F99 statt F139
> Monkeylite Carbon statt MonkeyBar EA70
> ...



Wieso hast du dir dann nicht gleich das XC9 gekauft?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub weil das billiger gewesen wäre.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Frage ist berechtigt ;-)

Tatsächlich hatte mir das XC 8.0 von der Austattung und dem P/L Verhältnis mehr zugesagt. Leider fehlte mir aber das nötige Kleingeld und ausserdem gab es das XC 8.0 nicht in weiss. 

Ausserdem hab ich so dieses Jahr viele schöne Bastelstunden mit dem XC 7.0 verbracht. Die Schrauberei gehört für mich zum Hobby einfach dazu. 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (17. Dezember 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> F99 statt F139
> [...]



Bei mir:

Syntace Superforce statt F139 (F139 verwindet sich zu stark...)


----------



## patrese993 (17. Dezember 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist berechtigt ;-)
> 
> Tatsächlich hatte mir das XC 8.0 von der Austattung und dem P/L Verhältnis mehr zugesagt. Leider fehlte mir aber das nötige Kleingeld und ausserdem gab es das XC 8.0 nicht in weiss.
> 
> ...



So berechtigt die Frage auch ist, sie sollte es eigentlich nicht sein. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie unverschämt die Preise für Einzelteile doch sind.

Ich hoffe, Du konntest für Deine Alt-Teile einen guten Preis erzielen.

Mir geht es ähnlich, mein LTD trägt mittlerweile fast keine Originalteile mehr. Zum Glück konnte ich die Teile gut am Bike meiner besseren Hälfte verwenden.


----------



## braintrust (17. Dezember 2007)

hm mit titanschrauben kannste bestimmt noch nen paar gramm rauskitzeln 
liest sich aber fein


----------



## fitze (17. Dezember 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der KMC-Kette? Wie ist das mit der Haltbarkeit?



Jo, ich fahre die X9SL von Beginn an auf meinem Torque. Sie Schaltet sich super und verhält sich ansosten unauffällig. Tut genau das was ne Kette tun soll


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab was verändert ...


----------



## cos75 (17. Dezember 2007)

Falscher Thread, Darth Vader


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Dezember 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ich hab was verändert ...


Hmmm, neue Reifen?


----------



## cos75 (17. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hmmm, neue Reifen?


Wollte auch erst fragen, ob die Highroller zu schwer rollen, aber das war der Hennin.


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

Ok ^^ die Kurbel und der Vorbau sind 07 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (18. Dezember 2007)

Hab auch ein paar kleine Änderungen für den Winter unternommen...
Aber nix wildes:

Big Bettys statt Nobby Nic
Platform- Pedale statt meiner Atomlap (siehe Galerie)

Hoffe das ich so einigermaßen über den Winter komme


----------



## Birk (18. Dezember 2007)

So mein Umbau ist vorerst abgeschlossen.
Geändert:

- Rohloff Speedhub
- DT Swiss SSD 225 (spricht deutlich besser an als der Pearl und der Federweg wird fast vollständig ausgenutzt)
- Thomson Elite
- SLR XP
- momentan ist hinten ein Schwalbe Smart Sam drauf aber nur zur Probe,  brauch einen leicht rollenden Reifen, da ich Mitte Januar nach Neuseeland fliege und da auch viel Straße fahren werde.


----------



## E=MC² (18. Dezember 2007)

Bis auf Kettenblatt und Kurbel echt spitze!


----------



## braintrust (18. Dezember 2007)

japp, was ist mit den Schwalbe Kojak für die straße 
wo hastn den dämpfer gekauft und muss man da noch irgendwas dazukaufen oder ist son tausch eher easy?


----------



## Birk (19. Dezember 2007)

@E=MC²
Ja mit der Kurbel Kettenblatt Kombination bin ich auch noch nicht so ganz glücklich, wird auch geändert wenn nach meiner Reise noch Geld übrig ist.

@braintrust
Der Schwalbe Kojak ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu Straßen orientiert hab  den besten Kompromiss zwischen Straße und Gelände gesucht und bin mit dem Smart Sam da ganz zufrieden.
Den Dämpfer hab ich bei bike-components gekauft, brauchst eigentlich nur noch die passenden Buchsen in 22,2mm dazu ansonsten ein ganz einfacher Umbau. Der Dämpfer wippt natürlich ein bisschen mehr als der Pearl mit Motioncontrol, was mich aber nicht besonders stört, dafür geht es dann Bergab besser


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Kurbel ist eh eine LX, wo ist das Problem? 
Das Kettenblatt gefällt mir auch ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (19. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich bin ich mit der Kurbel und dem Kettenblatt auch zufrieden, ich denk mir nur das man da noch ganz schön was an Gewicht sparen könnte.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2007)

Birk schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich mit der Kurbel und dem Kettenblatt auch zufrieden, ich denk mir nur das man da noch ganz schön was an Gewicht sparen könnte.
> Jemand eine Idee?


Rohloff raus...  

Kurbeltausch zur Gewichtsreduzierung halte ich für Unsinn. Kostet viel Geld u. bringt nur sehr wenig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2007)

rein technisch gibts da wohl nix auszusetzen, mir gefällt das eher optisch nicht so


----------



## tom23" (19. Dezember 2007)

ich versteh die gekröpfte Sattelstütze nicht wirklich, ich hab meinen Sattel relativ weit vorne und habe fast immer noch das Gefühl, nicht zentral zu sitzen. Kriegst du so ordentlich Druck auf's Pedal?
Das goldene Kettenblatt finde ich optisch nicht gelungen, aber das ist persönlicher Geschmack und eigentlich wurscht.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab meinen Sattel auch ganz weit hinten, das wäre mit der normalen Thomson auch nicht gegangen. Insbesondere mit ner Vorbaueinstellung von ca. 90mm. Menschen haben unterschiedliche Körpermasze.

Das güldne Kettenblatt ist doch schön. Dazu noch ne schwarze Kurbel (zur Not ne Hone) und weisse Atomlab Pedalen... 

Nur die Rohloff...hmmm


----------



## Birk (19. Dezember 2007)

Fahre auch normalerweise weiße Crankbrother Mallets, nur für Neuseeland hab ich keine Lust zwei paar Schuhe mitzunehmen.
Wenn ich eine grade Sattelstütze bzw. den Sattel zu weit vorne fahre bekomme ich immer Probleme mit meinen Knien.


----------



## fitze (21. Dezember 2007)

Das Christkind war verfüht da:


----------



## tschobi (21. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geil..... 
Das Christkind scheint ja gut drauf zu sein dieses Jahr....

Unbedingt noch mal Fotos im eingebauten Zustand....
Wieviel Federweg hat die jetzt. Was hat dich dazu bewegt die zu nehmen und keine Lyrik, domain oder oder oder..... ?


----------



## fitze (22. Dezember 2007)

Jo, Fotos kommen wenn sie eingebaut ist. Federweg 140-180mm.
Naja die Lyrik hat mich ja nicht richtig überzeugt (obwohl meine neue zugegebenermaßen viel besser funktioniert). Und die meines Kumpels war schon 5 mal beim Service und is schon wieder kaputt. Ich war schon immer Marzocchi-Fan von daher gebe ich jetzt der 66 eine Chance. Zumals die 07er gerade Billig abverkauft werden. Die ATA hat zwar auch ihre Schwächen, aber die werden i.d.R. bei einem Service behoben. Naja schau mer mal...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Fitze
Du scheinst deine Lyrik nicht richtig zu mögen. Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Beratung-
Nach dem 2 Ausritt haben sich mein braunes Pony und ich langsam aneinander gewöhnt (insgbesondere die Code ist sehr griffig, da darf man keinen losen Zeigefinger haben), ich muss sagen die Wahl der 36er Van war gut, am Berge vermiss ich nicht die Absenkbarkeit und die Qualität und Steifigkeit der Gabel ist Fox like, Morgen gehts wieder los in den Deister das schöne Winterwetter ausnutzen 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzel (23. Dezember 2007)

hi, ich hab ein ES(X) 7.0 Special.... ich habs freitag mal über den ersten singletrail gescheucht... und das war sehr geil. ich hab aber das problem das mir die schaltung bei dem gehopse durcheinander kommt. d.h. nach den holper-passagen hat sie angefangen von alleine zu schalten. nach einer minute oder so und selbst rumschalten hat sichs wieder gelegt. 

was muss kann man dagegen machen?


weihnachtliche Grüße von
Strunzel


----------



## unchained (23. Dezember 2007)

kettenführung... oder immer spannung auf der kette halten.... d.h. immer treten


----------



## Strunzel (23. Dezember 2007)

hmm sowas? wie wird das verbaut? zwischen tretlager und kurbel? wie läuft das? was bringt das?


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. Dezember 2007)

Strunzel schrieb:


> hi, ich hab ein ES(X) 7.0 Special.... ich habs freitag mal über den ersten singletrail gescheucht... und das war sehr geil. ich hab aber das problem das mir die schaltung bei dem gehopse durcheinander kommt. d.h. nach den holper-passagen hat sie angefangen von alleine zu schalten. nach einer minute oder so und selbst rumschalten hat sichs wieder gelegt.
> 
> was muss kann man dagegen machen?
> 
> ...



Stell mal ein paar Bilder von deinem neuen Geschoss hier rein


----------



## Strunzel (23. Dezember 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Stell mal ein paar Bilder von deinem neuen Geschoss hier rein



morgen dann... mich hats heute ziemlich aufs maul gehauen damit ^^ zum glück helm mit kinnbügel. ich werds erst mal sauber machen und die bremsen neu einstellen.

ich werd viel zu übermütig mit dem ding. wenn das so weiter geht land ich demnächst noch im krankenhaus


----------



## EddieMeduza (23. Dezember 2007)

Habe mein Nerve ES8.0 nur minimal pimpen müssen: 
1. Griffe austauschen, die Original waren echt Dreck (immer nach innen gerutscht)
2. 5cm Vorbau. Dann fährt das Dingen doch schon fast wie ein Torque light.  

Gruß,
  Eddie


----------



## fitze (24. Dezember 2007)

So, Gabel drin. Exakt genau 100g schwerer als die Lyrik.










Gruß und schöne Weihnachten
Tobi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2007)

einfach nur schick dein TFR8


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich stell mir das grad in Indian-summer-rot vor.. 

Ist das die ATA 07 oder die ETA 07?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (24. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das grad in Indian-summer-rot vor..
> 
> Ist das die ATA 07 oder die ETA 07?



SL1 ATA 2007


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. Dezember 2007)

Sieht schon nett aus dein Bike, aber irgendwie passen Laufräder und Gabel nicht zusammen. Ist mir zu viel weiss. Aber ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## braintrust (25. Dezember 2007)

finds schick...die hope pro's sehn so geil aus *habenwill*

bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen kürzeren vorbei anschraub, könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen, so 5cm sollte er haben?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Dezember 2007)

@fitze: das Weiß find ich super!


So, ich bin nun wieder zurück in den Bergen und hab endlich meine Freundin operiert: 


Alt vs. neu bzw. 
leicht vs. schwer bzw.
medium vs. sausteif bzw.
kurz vs. lang...






Eingebaut, allerdings mit hohem Sattel:





Raus:
Fox Talas RLC
Iridium Freeride LR

Rein: 
RS Lyrik U-Turn
LR: XT-Steckachs-Nabe mit Mavic XM321, Comp 1.8/2.0, ProLock Messing.


----------



## braintrust (25. Dezember 2007)

sehr geil und sieht auch noch vernüftig aus
du hast noch
stani vs. sexy vergessen


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2007)

Und? Voll ausgefahren kippelig oder nicht? Sieht ja schonmal gut aus, nicht zusehr Chopper. 

Ist eigentlich dein Rahmen auchschon so weich am Lenkkopf? 

@fitze: Jetzt weiss ich worans mich erinnert: US M.P..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Dezember 2007)

Nein, zu meiner Freude nicht ansatzweise kippelig. Ich kann nicht feststellen, dass irgendwas weicher geworden wäre.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Januar 2008)

So, noch ein kleines Minituning. Ich war zwar bislang Spikes-Verweigerer, möchte sie nun aber doch testen und hab mir daher einen Satz Schwalbe IceSpiker zugelegt.

Leider gibt's die nur in Kinderbreite (2,1"), dementsprechend kastriert sieht das Radl jetzt aus...









Die einzigen mir bekannten breiten Spike-Reifen sind die 2,3" breiten Nokian Freddy's Reference. Leider kosten die auf Laufradniveau....
(~ 125 Euro/Stk. ...  )


----------



## unchained (2. Januar 2008)

spikes... kein spaß beim driften.... ich bleib bei meinen bettys  nen neuen satz gabs neulich für mein ES 






als nächstes folgt ne selbstbau-kefü.... und nen bashguard.... dann die neue forke


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch noch am rätseln, bei welcher Gelegenheit ich die Ice Spiker aufziehen muss - neulich bei Glatteis und überfrorenem Boden hätte ich sie vielleicht gebraucht, aber nicht dabei. Als ich sie drauf hatte, gabs kein Eis...im Schnee sind die Bettys auf alle Fälle besser.


----------



## cos75 (3. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die einzigen mir bekannten breiten Spike-Reifen sind die 2,3" breiten Nokian Freddy's Reference. Leider kosten die auf Laufradniveau....
> (~ 125 Euro/Stk. ...  )


Von den Nokians gibts auch eine günstigere Version z.B. hier:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Freddies+Revenz+SWA+336+Spikes+Drahtreifen

Inkl. mir kenne ich schon 3 Leute die sie fahren und jeder ist begeistert, weil sie durch die Breite auch auf Schnee super sind.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Von den Nokians gibts auch eine günstigere Version z.B. hier:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Freddies+Revenz+SWA+336+Spikes+Drahtreifen


Ahhh, *******! Hätte ich die bloß früher entdeckt, ahhh....!!!


----------



## tomato007 (5. Januar 2008)

Oder hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a709/ice_spiker_304_spikes.html


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja eh wieder der IceSpiker...


----------



## Christian_74 (8. Januar 2008)

Winter ist bastel-Zeit!





    





Mal sehen ob ich am Wochenende Zeit habe, sie anzubauen.


----------



## xstephanx (8. Januar 2008)

hier mal eine etwas ungewollte veränderung 

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/VanSan1/canyon.jpg


hab heute bemerkt, dass sich diese kleine rolle verabschiedet hat.
woher bekomm ich ne neue?-wahrscheinlich eh in jedem halbwegs gut sortiertem bike shop, oder?

lg,
stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (8. Januar 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> hier mal eine etwas ungewollte veränderung  [...]



Vielleicht da: http://www.actionsports.de/Kettenfuehrungen/Nope-Seal-Bearing-System-Ersatzrolle::7989.html
Ziemlich teuer das Ding...


----------



## tschobi (8. Januar 2008)

Bekommst du in vielen guten shops und natürlich im Netz.
Würde aber bei canyon anrufen.... und mir eins zuschicken lassen. Die sind auch meist sehr kullant!


----------



## frankZer (8. Januar 2008)

hier mal mein tfr mit den ersten änderungen






[/URL][/IMG]

Geändert:
Kurbel: hone statt hussefelt
Rockring: blackspire statt hussefelt
leichte schläuche
selfmade kefü
damit bin ich dann genau bei 16,0 kg

das kommt noch (so habs ich es zur zeit vor ):
xt-kurbel statt hone
lenker ??
vorbau syntace

man findet ja immer was zum ändern


----------



## tschobi (8. Januar 2008)

Zweimal Kurbel tauschen       

Sieht aber wirklich gut aus!

Wie kam es zu den Änderungen. Einfach Lust auf Veränderung?
Wie hast du die Kefü gemacht?

So muss in die Falle!


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2008)

frankZer schrieb:


> xt-kurbel statt hone


Wozu? Hone passt super ans Bike (und sieht generell gut aus) und ist funktionell extrem nah an der XT.


----------



## Quellekatalog (8. Januar 2008)

frankZer schrieb:


> xt-kurbel statt hone




Warum ein zweites Mal wechseln und dann noch so. 

Ich fahre beides und kann keinen Unterschied feststellen. 

Kauf dir um das Geld lieber andere Teile, Kleidung (Schwalbe Muddy Mary für Vorne oä) etc. oder fahr in den Bikepark, aber dafür Geld auszugeben macht wirklich keinen Sinn!


----------



## frankZer (9. Januar 2008)

die hone kam halt direkt ans torque, da ich die noch rumliegen hatte.
ich tausch nur die hone jetzt gegen ne xt, da die kurbel an meinem hardtail hin ist und ich der meinung bin, dass die hone besser zum hardtail passt. vielleicht kommts auch noch anders 

grund für die veränderung: 
a) gewichtsersparnis + performancegewinn
b) an nem bike *muß* man schrauben 

zur kefü:
ne cfk-platte als basis, die dann mit einer dekupiersäge passend gemacht und noch ein bischen feilen. die rolle ist von mrp.

was noch neues an torque kommt:
ein bischen titan für die bremsen
alu-kb-schrauben


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch noch erwachsene Reifen besorgt...





Nokian Freddie's Revenz SWA.
75 Euro, 2,3", 1000g, 336 Spikes.

Danke an Cos75 für den SWA-Tipp.


----------



## cos75 (11. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt doch noch erwachsene Reifen besorgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2008)

Aber gell, die musst du dir verdienen - steht ja drauf! 
Hoffentlich hast du genug Schnee dafür.....

Dafür passen die Icespiker auch auf mein 94er Serotta..


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Januar 2008)

Was passiert mit solche Reifen wenn man ein Teil Straße fährt? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## cos75 (11. Januar 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Was passiert mit solche Reifen wenn man ein Teil Straße fährt? Geht das überhaupt?



Klar geht das, laut Anleitung soll man sie sogar 50km auf der Straße einfahren, damit sich die Spikes setzen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du genug Schnee dafür.....


Schnee leider nicht genug (für österreichische Verhältnisse), aber Eis en masse...
(und dafür hab ich sie auch gekauft -- auf Schnee braucht man eh keine Spikes...)


----------



## pjfa (12. Januar 2008)

Bike it - Wheel Stripes












































Odi Ruffian Lock-on









Crank Brothers Smarty


----------



## braintrust (12. Januar 2008)

cool stuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (12. Januar 2008)

great


----------



## markus92 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ist zwar nicht 2007 aba 2006 und is eig. für alle Bikes zu gebrauchen. Ich habe mir mal über einen schönen, leichten, billigen und guten Kettenstrebenschutz gedanken gemacht und einfach mal nen Fahrradschlauch genommen und richtig zerschnitten und dann die gelenke vom Hinterbau aufgemacht und mit viiiiiel Seife aufgezogen    

Dann hab ich noch nen Truvati Bashgurad Polygarbonat verbaut. 42-44 Zähne. Ich habe einfach das eine Teile das unter die Kurbe kommt abgeschnitten, da es nicht passte und es funktioniert seit dem super und hält auch.

Hier mal die Bilder


----------



## tom23" (14. Januar 2008)

Klasse, sucht mal im deutschsprachigen web nach bike it wheel stripes, der post von pifa erscheint auf Nummer 4


----------



## tschobi (14. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist zwar nicht 2007 aba 2006 und is eig. für alle Bikes zu gebrauchen. Ich habe mir mal über einen schönen, leichten, billigen und guten Kettenstrebenschutz gedanken gemacht und einfach mal nen Fahrradschlauch genommen und richtig zerschnitten und dann die gelenke vom Hinterbau aufgemacht und mit viiiiiel Seife aufgezogen
> 
> Dann hab ich noch nen Truvati Bashgurad Polygarbonat verbaut. 42-44 Zähne. Ich habe einfach das eine Teile das unter die Kurbe kommt abgeschnitten, da es nicht passte und es funktioniert seit dem super und hält auch.
> ...



Hallo, sieht echt ganz ordentlich aus. Was mich nur wundert ist, das der Schlauchinnendurchmesser so klein ist, das der so stramm über die Strebe geht. Oder ist es kein MTB Schlauch?

Wenn du jetzt noch das olle Plastikteil hinter deinem Ritzelpaket abmachst, find ich es total supi! 
Ist zwar immer das selbe Gelaber, aber das Teil sieht einfach doof aus und ist nicht notwendig. Aber jedem das Seine.

Da hast du dir echt viel Arbeit gemacht mit dem Schlauch, aber hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## markus92 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ja ich wollte eig das Plasteteil schon weg machen, weil das erstens blöde auschaut und zweitens m.E sinnlos ist, aber hab da dann i-wie nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Es ist nen ganz normaler Schwalbe 26" MTB schlauch. Die Arbeit ist eig nicht so aufwendig. Ich werde es noch in der Praxis testen, aber ich glaube, das hält und schützt.


----------



## tschobi (14. Januar 2008)

Mein Schutz von Canyon rutscht mir immer nach hinten weg. Somit ist die Strebe immer halb offen. Weiß auch nicht ob ich mit meinen Fersen immer anecke, oder woran das liegt! 
Bei so einem Schlauch Rutscht nichts(denke ich doch mal). Und so sieht es wesentlich besser aus als irgendwelche Kabelbinder!


----------



## markus92 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi, ne da rutscht nix, da unten sowieso die Strebe dicker ist und oben wo es rutschen könnte ich es in die Halterungen eingeschnitten habe.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Mein Schutz von Canyon rutscht mir immer nach hinten weg. Somit ist die Strebe immer halb offen. Weiß auch nicht ob ich mit meinen Fersen immer anecke, oder woran das liegt!


Ein Streiferl doppelseitiges Klebeband sollte das Problem lösen...


----------



## xibie (15. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Mein Schutz von Canyon rutscht mir immer nach hinten weg. Somit ist die Strebe immer halb offen. Weiß auch nicht ob ich mit meinen Fersen immer anecke, oder woran das liegt!



hab den mit zwei Kabelbinder festgemacht, da rutscht nix mehr weg...


----------



## tschobi (15. Januar 2008)

Dann muss ich wohl mal ein bissel ****eln, danke für die Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
wie d auf meinem Bild auch erkenen kannst, habe ich die obere Strebe auch geschützt, weil die m.E auch sehr "belastet" wird, wenn man im höchten Gang fährt, was ja bergab oft der Fall ist und gerade da "wackelt" die Kette.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2008)

Habe auch beide Streben geschützt, allerdings mit nem Neoprenschutz, dann spart man sich die Schrauberei


----------



## Peter K (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

am neuen Nerve ES (22") die Thomson Sattelstütze gegen die längere Version mit 410 mm getauscht und die Deore Kassette gegen eine XT. Bin jetzt noch am überlegen, ob ich die Formula K24 gegen eine Avid 7 wechsle ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Januar 2008)

Wozu?


----------



## tom23" (18. Januar 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am neuen Nerve ES (22") die Thomson Sattelstütze gegen die längere Version...



Darf ich mal fragen, welch abgefahrene Beinlänge du hast?


----------



## tomato007 (18. Januar 2008)

tom23";4396446 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal fragen, welch abgefahrene Beinlänge du hast?



So abgefahren muss die Beinlänge gar nicht sein. Ich bin bei meinem XC in 22 Zoll ebenfalls am vollen Auszug der Thomson Stütze. Ich bin 1,93m gross und habe eine Beinlänge von knapp einem Meter. Ich habe schon Biker mit 2m kennengelernt, für die sind die 22 Zoll Bikes zu klein.
Ich würde eine Ersatzstütze ebenfalls aus Sicherheitsgründen mit mehr als 400 mm Länge einplanen.

Thomas


----------



## Didi123 (18. Januar 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Bin jetzt noch am überlegen, ob ich die Formula K24 gegen eine Avid 7 wechsle ?



Der Wechsel auf Avid ist sehr sinnvoll und muss uneingeschränkt empfohlen werden!



Kann ich dann die K24 haben...!?


----------



## tschobi (18. Januar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Kann ich dann die K24 haben...!?


Nein, Nein ich, ich!!


----------



## fitze (18. Januar 2008)

Warum seid ihr alle so geil auf die K24? Die Juicy7 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schlechter.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

Ach hat jeder so seine Vorlieben. Ich mag meine Louise, meistens. Wenn nicht grad wieder der Druckpunkt wandert....




tomato007 schrieb:


> ... Beinlänge von knapp einem Meter. Ich habe schon Biker mit 2m kennengelernt, für die sind die 22 Zoll Bikes zu klein.
> Ich würde eine Ersatzstütze ebenfalls aus Sicherheitsgründen mit mehr als 400 mm Länge einplanen.
> 
> Thomas



So? Finde ich nicht.


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2008)

Nur mal so aus Neugier:

Bashguard aber keine Kettenführung. Warum nicht?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier:
> 
> Bashguard aber keine Kettenführung. Warum nicht?



Ja, warum eigentlich nicht. Stimmt. Gleich mal bei e.. gucken.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Bashguard aber keine Kettenführung. Warum nicht?


Hab ich auch so. Bashguard ist für Bodenfreiheit bzw. Wurschtigkeit des Aufsetzens an Felsen,
nach einer KeFü hab ich kaum Bedürfnis da mir die Kette nur selten von den Blättern fällt. Meine Strecken sind eher technisch/langsam denn schnell/holprig u. ich wähle eine Kettenlinie mit hoher Spannung f.d. Abfahrt.


----------



## Peter K (18. Januar 2008)

tom23";4396446 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal fragen, welch abgefahrene Beinlänge du hast?



Hallo,

bin 194 groß und habe Beinlänge 96 cm. Bei richtiger Einstellung der Sitzhöhe bin ich ganz knapp an der MAX Markierung der Stütze. Ich gehe da lieber auf Nummer Sicher.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

Na macht vllt. Sinn wegen dem tiefliegenden Oberrohr am neueren ES/AM, damit die Stütze bis runter passt. Aber selbst mit 99cm habe ich meine nicht an der max Markierung (allerdings baut der Nisene Sattel hoch).

Bashguard ist bei mir auch nur wegen der vielen Bäume hier. Ich probier das mal aus mit KeFü, ob sich da der Schlamm drin verfängt usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (18. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na macht vllt. Sinn wegen dem tiefliegenden Oberrohr am neueren ES/AM, damit die Stütze bis runter passt. Aber selbst mit 99cm habe ich meine nicht an der max Markierung (allerdings baut der Nisene Sattel hoch).
> 
> Bashguard ist bei mir auch nur wegen der vielen Bäume hier. Ich probier das mal aus mit KeFü, ob sich da der Schlamm drin verfängt usw.



Hallo,

genau das war auch mein Gedanke (der mit dem Oberrohr). Die 20 Gramm die die längere Stütze mit sich bringt machen den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hab ich auch so. Bashguard ist für Bodenfreiheit bzw. Wurschtigkeit des Aufsetzens an Felsen,
> nach einer KeFü hab ich kaum Bedürfnis da mir die Kette nur selten von den Blättern fällt. Meine Strecken sind eher technisch/langsam denn schnell/holprig u. ich wähle eine Kettenlinie mit hoher Spannung f.d. Abfahrt.



Die meisten Trails sehen hier halt anders aus. Nach Felsen musst du hier graben   Die Trails, die ich fahre sind meist mittelschnell mit kleinen Sprüngen Drops und Wurzelfeldern. Da war auch nicht das Abspringen der Kette das (vordringliche) Problem, sondern die Geräuschentwicklung der schlagenden Kette. Kettensalat hatte ich eher auf den ruppigen Highspeedabfahrten in Briancon und Umgebung.

Ich hab mir diese Kombi zugelegt:





Die Stinger KeFü kostet keine 30,- , ist in gut 30 Minuten montiert und funktioniert phantastisch.


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

2007er XC4 Umbau. Seht selbst:


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Februar 2008)

So, das nächste Mini-Tuning am ES...

Endlich lieferbar: _Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5 Falt TripleCompound_ als Ersatz für den BigBetty ORC am Vorderrad.







 



Schwalbe bezeichnet ihn als "Intermediate-Reifen, der für 90% der Situationen ideal ist"...
...ich konnte ihn heute zwar mangels Schlechtwetter "leider" nur bei überwiegend trockenen Bedingungen testen, der erste Eindruck ist aber schon sehr gut.

Gemessene Außenbreite (Stollen): 64,5mm an Mavic 321 @ 2,5 Bar. Gewicht laut Hersteller 980g.

Der Unterschied zum BB ist deutlicher fühlbar als ich vermutet hätte. Mit dem Druck kann man natürlich noch weiter runter -- noch spürbar mehr Komfort. Auch der (Brems-)Grip ist noch um ein Stückchen besser. Die Seitenstollen scheinen steifer, wirklich testen konnte ich den Kurvengrip bei der heutigen Ausfahrt aber noch nicht...

Fazit: wer gelegentlich einfach einen etwas "gröberen BigBetty" möchte, wird mit dem MM Spaß haben...


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> 2007er XC4 Umbau. Seht selbst:



hey micha, das ist ja gar nicht weiß...


----------



## vtrkalle (7. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mein XC 7 wieder um 106g erleichtert  
KMC X10SL Kette 232g gegen Original-XT-Kette 270g getauscht, ist minus 47g
Die schweren XT Achsen 124g gegen Mounty Special Lite-Axles Spannachsen 65g ausgetauscht, ist minus 59g
Zusammen 106g


----------



## Fryrish (7. Februar 2008)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> KMC X10SL Kette


 ist das dein ernst, oder hast dir gleich mehrere zum austausch mitbestellt. das gewicht ist ja super, brint aber wenig wenn man das ding alle paar 100km austauschen muß


----------



## xibie (7. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab mir diese Kombi zugelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@exto:
kansst du kurz sagen welche Ausführung du genommen hast Tretlagerbefestigung oder ISCG Standard, und wo hast du sie bestellt?


----------



## vtrkalle (7. Februar 2008)

Danke für den Spinner,  die Kette ist Titan Nitride beschichtet und soll extrem lange halten, meine XT Kette konnte ich bereits nach 2000km weg schmeißen, laut meinem Verkäufer der auch die 10SL fährt, soll diese doppelt so lange halten wie die XT.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie lange sie hält, heute bin ich 20km gefahren und sie lässt sich verdammt gut schalten  




birjoh schrieb:


> ist das dein ernst, oder hast dir gleich mehrere zum austausch mitbestellt. das gewicht ist ja super, brint aber wenig wenn man das ding alle paar 100km austauschen muß


----------



## E=MC² (7. Februar 2008)

Da hat birjoh schon recht (also den Vogel mein ich nicht). Man liest des Öfteren hier im Forum, dass der Verschleiß doch sehr hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (8. Februar 2008)

Fahre die X9-SL von Beginn an im Torque. Keine Probleme und super Schaltverhalten!


----------



## Pitchshifter (8. Februar 2008)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> die Kette ist Titan Nitride beschichtet und soll extrem lange halten, meine XT Kette konnte ich bereits nach 2000km wegschmeißen


Hmm ... gegen eine Längung ist selbst eine Diamant-Kette nicht immun . Ich halte eine TiN beschichtete Kette eher für einen Killer von Kassette & Co.


----------



## Fryrish (8. Februar 2008)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Danke für den Spinner,  die Kette ist Titan Nitride beschichtet und soll extrem lange halten, meine XT Kette konnte ich bereits nach 2000km weg schmeißen, laut meinem Verkäufer der auch die 10SL fährt, soll diese doppelt so lange halten wie die XT.
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie lange sie hält, heute bin ich 20km gefahren und sie lässt sich verdammt gut schalten



ups, der spinner war etwas unangebracht. entschuldigung dafür.
aber wenn du dich hier im forum etwas umsiehst wirst du öfters mal was von der kmc-kette lesen, und das wird nix gutes sein (berichtige mich wenn du was positives über die kette findest)


----------



## dude2k (12. Februar 2008)

beste tuningmaßnahme ever: specialized avatar-sattel (gel, body geometry).
die eierfeile die standardmäßig auf den canyon bikes verbaut ist musste runter. den avatar von specialized gibt es in 3 breiten welche sich über die beim händler ausliegende "sitzknochenschablone" 1a ausmessen lässt.

bisherige erkenntnisse:
auf der ersten tour merkt man, dass man nen neuen sattel hat, da man plötzlich nur noch auf den sitzknochen sitzt und nicht mehr auf dem "sack"  
doch schon bei der zweiten tour war der sattel praktisch nicht mehr spürbar. so ein geiles fahrgefühl hätte ich mir nicht erträumt.  

auch wenn ich die bikes von specialized absolut nicht sehen kann, zumindest den avatar-sattel haben sie 1a hinbekommen!


----------



## braintrust (12. Februar 2008)

kann ich nur zustimmen, absolut geiles teil


----------



## Fryrish (12. Februar 2008)

was wiegt der sattel und wieviel mußtest du löhnen


----------



## dude2k (12. Februar 2008)

die gewichte sind: Gewicht (ca.): 130 mm = 305g, 143 mm = 340g, 155 mm = 370g lt. herstellerseite (siehe link oben)
preis: 60 öcken

sicher gibt es leichtere sättel, aber dafür wird man von denen dann impotent oder hat nen schmerzenden hintern  außerdem reden wir hier von moutainbikes und nicht von rennrädern. wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe wiegt mein bike nach ner tour schon mal ein halbes kilo mehr, je nach dem wie schlammig es ist ;-)


----------



## tschobi (13. Februar 2008)

Die Sättel sind echt der absolute Hammer. Fahre selber keinen. Kenne den aber von Bekannten. Nach dem ich den eine Tour lang gefahren bin, war auch ich begeistert. Die bauen allgemein sehr gute Sättel.

Übrigens hab ich auf mein Rennrad auch einen Wohlfühlsattel montiert, der noch einigermaßen aussieht. Finde das ein Sattel angenehm sein muss, immer, auch beim Rennrad.
Aber jeder A.... ist schließlich anders ;-)


----------



## tom23" (13. Februar 2008)

so, ich hätte da mal ne Frage:

ich kam wahnsinnig günstig an die hier:






also, eigentlich geschenkt. Nun passen die Dinger ja eigentlich nicht so perfekt an mein ES.
Was tun? Hardtail aufbauen oder doch die Dinger an mein Allmountain bauen? Ich verdoppele ja den Wert meines Bikes, wenn ich die Dinger ranschraube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Februar 2008)

Die 3ti? So günstig können die eig. gar nicht sein, dass sie nicht noch immer sauteuer wären...
Ich finde sie sinnlos.

Ich finde nicht, dass sie schlecht an ein ES passen, hängt halt vom Einsatzgebiet ab. 
Extra ein Hardtail deshalb aufzubauen, fände ich allerdings skurril....

("hab letztens Winterreifen geschenkt bekommen, jetzt muss ich mir ein Auto kaufen........")


----------



## tom23" (13. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die 3ti? So günstig können die eig. gar nicht sein, dass sie nicht noch immer sauteuer wären...
> Ich finde sie sinnlos.
> 
> Ich finde nicht, dass sie schlecht an ein ES passen, hängt halt vom Einsatzgebiet ab.
> ...



ok, ersetze "eigentlich geschenkt" durch "geschenkt" und 3ti durch 4ti.
Verkaufen will ich nicht, wäre eine scheiß Geste von mir.

Ein Kumpel von mir kommt mit den eggbeatern SL an seinem Enduro auch gut klar, ich werde sie wohl verbauen, und wenn's mal auf ne Enduro-lastige Tour geht, kommen halt die billigen Shimanos dran.

Au mann, ich werd das Grinsen nicht los, seit ich das Paket geöffnet hab.


----------



## Didi123 (13. Februar 2008)

Hmm, also zum Fahren sind die eigtl. zu schade.
Hast' nicht eine Glasvitrine oder so was...?


----------



## tom23" (13. Februar 2008)

ich kann mir ja eines um den Hals hängen...

na, ich bau sie heute dran und teste sie nach der Arbeit.

Um Flo's Vergleich zu bemühen: Ich fahre F1-Slicks auf Winter-Stahlfelge (LX- Kurbel, gute Winter-Stahlfelge, wohlgemerkt, aber halt lange nicht so schick wie die eggbeater)


----------



## exto (13. Februar 2008)

xibie schrieb:


> @exto:
> kansst du kurz sagen welche Ausführung du genommen hast Tretlagerbefestigung oder ISCG Standard, und wo hast du sie bestellt?



Hi xibie,

ist die Ausführung für Tretlagerbefestigung. Bestellt hab ich bei GoCycle...


----------



## tom23" (16. Februar 2008)

also wegen der Pedale, ich werde sie nicht fahren. Ich bin echt zu schwer für die Dinger, ich will mir aber die SL kaufen. Bei Interesse-> bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (25. Februar 2008)

so, jetzt hab ich die da dran:






kleines Problem, bei einer Cleatschraube ist der Inbus derart im Eimer, dass ich das irgendwie durchbohren muss, um die cleats auszuwechseln, irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## Didi123 (25. Februar 2008)

tom23";4516126 schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendwelche Tips?



Ausbohren...?


----------



## markus92 (25. Februar 2008)

Jap:
Torx reinhauen und rausdrehen.


----------



## tom23" (25. Februar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Jap:
> Torx reinhauen und rausdrehen.



das probier ich mal, wenn das nicht geht, flexen und Schraubenzieher flach vielleicht, thanks!


----------



## Fryrish (25. Februar 2008)

einfach den kopf weg bohren. flex scheint mit da bissle arg drastisch


----------



## pjfa (26. Februar 2008)

Soon  
Race Face AM




and
SRAM PG 990 11/34




and
SRAM PC 991 Hollow Pin


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


> SRAM PG 990 11/34


Heavier _and_ more expensive than Shimano XT....


----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2008)

die Woche war teuer, aber irgendwohin muss ja so eine Steuerrückerstattung, bevor's die Freundin checkt und ich noch Parfüm kaufen muss oder so nen Mist. Na, ich bin glücklich und geh jetzt basteln!


----------



## xysiu33 (27. Februar 2008)

tom23":

mit den Mountain Kings wirst du jede Menge Spaß haben - das kann ich dir versichern. Top Reifen - absolut super Traktion. Nur Asphalt mag der "King" definitiv nicht...


----------



## tom23" (27. Februar 2008)

ich hatte ja hinten schon den "supersonic" drauf (in meinem Shop hatten die die anderen ausverkauft bis gestern für 29,90 (nicht online!)), den hab ich jetzt nach vorne gepflanzt und hinten den 2,4 er "protection". Ich finde den Reifen super, auf Asphalt aber auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (27. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Heavier _and_ more expensive than Shimano XT....



No problem about the weight  
But, with 


----------



## braintrust (27. Februar 2008)

kein grip auf asphalt oder wie, wollte mir den "king" eigtl holen, aber ich muss hier immer erstmal 10-15km aufn asphalt fahren...dann doch lieber NN ?


----------



## pjfa (28. Februar 2008)

Already order and pay.
Waiting for delivering


----------



## braintrust (28. Februar 2008)

nice


----------



## pjfa (4. März 2008)




----------



## braintrust (4. März 2008)

ich würde mir gerne nen bashguard/rock ring anstelle des 3. kettenblatts machen wegen der etwas großeren bodenfreiheit und da ich das 3. nicht nutze...könnt ihr mir das was empfehlen? ich finde den e.thirteen gans nett, aber auch bissel teuer..gibs alternative, was fahrt ihr so?


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. März 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ich würde mir gerne nen bashguard/rock ring anstelle des 3. kettenblatts machen wegen der etwas großeren bodenfreiheit und da ich das 3. nicht nutze...könnt ihr mir das was empfehlen? ich finde den e.thirteen gans nett, aber auch bissel teuer..gibs alternative, was fahrt ihr so?



Ich fahre den Rockring von Race Face mit einem 22 und 36er Kettenblatt. Der Rockring ist zwar auch nicht der günstigste, aber passt perfekt auf die XT Kurbel und sieht zudem auch noch stark aus.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Bashguards/Race-Face-Bash-Guard-Kettenblattschutz-2007::6866.html

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## braintrust (4. März 2008)

ah danke...dh. ich würde den 4-arm 36er nehmen oder?
was fürn umfang ist der umbau, nur die kettenblattschrauben ab, kettenblatt runter,rockring drauf, längere schrauben dran und gut oder muss man da die ganze kurbel abmachen?

welches 36er kettenblatt wäre denn ne option?


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. März 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ah danke...dh. ich würde den 4-arm 36er nehmen oder?
> was fürn umfang ist der umbau, nur die kettenblattschrauben ab, kettenblatt runter,rockring drauf, längere schrauben dran und gut oder muss man da die ganze kurbel abmachen?
> 
> welches 36er kettenblatt wäre denn ne option?



Genau, wenn du ein 36er Kettenblatt haben willst, dann brauchst du den 4-arm 36 Ring.
Du musst dann die Kurbel ausbauen und die entsprechenden Kettenblätter abschrauben und das neue Kettenblatt sowie den Rockring anschrauben. Klappt alles sehr gut und unkompliziert.

Habe mir von Shimano das 36er Kettenblatt geholt. Am besten mal beim vor Ort Händler anfragen, wenn du es im Internet nicht findest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (4. März 2008)

okay gut, muss/sollte man auch die kette dann kürzen oder ist das erstmal egal? hatte da irgendwann mal was drüber gelesen, aber weiss nicht mehr genau ob das was taugt


----------



## frankZer (4. März 2008)

die kette sollte man dann kürzen. sonst kann es sein das die kette zu wenig spannung hat und übermäßig springt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2008)

Wenn du das kleine Blatt nicht wechselst, kannst du die Kurbel auch dran lassen  dann ist es halt ein bisschen spielerei bis das Mittlere runter ist - aber es geht


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. März 2008)

Ein bissl teuer...

Günstiger: FSA Bashguard transparent. Angeblich außerdem um ein Stück leichter als die Aludinger. Die 50g in der Artikelbeschreibung sind allerdings Blödsinn, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ad Kette: die habe ich nicht gekürzt. Bergab auf langsamen/technischen Trails fahre ich vorne groß (36) hinten groß (32).


----------



## braintrust (4. März 2008)

super, vielen dank...hatte mich schon mit preisen jenseits der 40â¬ abgefunden! 

edit: gerade den ring und das 36er blatt bestellt, vielen dank fÃ¼r die hilfe


----------



## Pitchshifter (4. März 2008)

Wie lange bleiben die transparenten BG's eigentlich transparent *g*?
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Ding mit der Zeit unansehnlich wird wenn es zerfurcht ist und der Dreck die Ritzen füllt - oder? Überlege mir nämlich den FSA BG auf's Torque ES 7 zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (4. März 2008)

naja kostet ja nun nich die welt...wenn er echt fertig ist, kommt nen neuer


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wie lange bleiben die transparenten BG's eigentlich transparent *g*?


Uiuiui Oliver, du wirst dich doch nicht als Radlputzer outen? 

So sieht der FSA-BG nach ca. 1000 Trailkilometern ohne putzen aus: 





Das erste Mal seit langem, dass ich mir den mal wieder näher angesehen habe....


----------



## Pitchshifter (4. März 2008)

Das wurde schon von mir behauptet aber auch nur deshalb, weil ich Schönwetterfahrer bin - da gibt's halt nix zu putzen.

Eine Zeit lang hab ich auch mehr geschraubt und getauscht als das ich gefahren bin aber sonst fällt mir keine üble Nachrede ein . Jedenfalls zeigt mir Dein Foto, dass ich doch den abgenudelten Alu-BG vom Bergamont übernehmen werde, weil wenn der "see through" Effekt verloren geht, dann ist der alte gut genug.


----------



## derwolf1509 (9. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werd mir demnächst einen Mavic Crossmax ST Laufradsatz kaufen. Bilder kommen dann erst wenn sie dran sind!! Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit denen?


----------



## braintrust (10. März 2008)

wie siehts bei euch eigtl mit ner klingel/glocke aus? habt ihr sowas dranne?
also mein dad (xc4) könnte mal eine gebrauchen....beim ESX hab ich den vorteil dass die nabe so schön zirpt dass die fußgänger beiseite gehen


----------



## vtrkalle (10. März 2008)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich werd mir demnächst einen Mavic Crossmax ST Laufradsatz kaufen. Bilder kommen dann erst wenn sie dran sind!! Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit denen?



Die 819er vom Mavic ist leichter billiger und steifer als die ST. 
Ich habe meine Ringl Nabe genommen und habe mir die 819er einspeichen lassen, das kostete mich lediglich 200


----------



## vtrkalle (10. März 2008)

noch eins


----------



## tschobi (10. März 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> wie siehts bei euch eigtl mit ner klingel/glocke beim ESX hab ich den vorteil dass die nabe so schön zirpt dass die fußgänger beiseite gehen



  bei mir auch!

An meinem anderen Tourenbike habe ich eine kleine Klingel. Da ich oft damit auf Forstautobahnen und Wanderautobahnen   unterwegs bin. 

Das ist auch nicht peinlich oder sonst irgendwas. Dann muss man nämlich nur kurz klingeln, sich bedanken, und weiter! An meinem ESX hab ich auch keine, da ich mit diesem bike oft auf trails unterwegs bin. Da hören mich schon die meisten an der Nabe, oder man ruft kurz. Viel ist da ja meist nicht los.


----------



## exto (10. März 2008)

Über die vielen verschiedenen Formen, Füßgänger, Nordic Walker u.Ä. auf sich aufmerksam zu machen und deren Vor- und Nachteile, könnte man nen eigenen Fred eröffnen. Ich hab - dem Spott der Kollegen zum Trotz - nach jahrelangen Feldversuchenan allen drei Bikes ne kleine Klingel...


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. März 2008)

Dezente Klingel die wenig auffällt, da unter dem Vorbau montiert: 






http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1224/ting_ting_vorbau_klingel.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (10. März 2008)

Leider kann ich das Foto nicht finden bei Globetrotter, ich habe ein Küken in einer bunten Eierschale als Klingel, leider muss das noch passend gemacht werden für meinen Lenker.
Ich finde Klingel auch wichtig, der Reifenverschleiß beim Schockbremsen ist einfach zu hoch!


----------



## nailz (10. März 2008)

Sowas kann man auch mit sich führen, z.B. mit einer Schnur am Rucksack. Die Pfeife hat den weiteren Vorteil, dass man auf sich aufmerksam machen kann, wenns einen in die Büsche haut (was ich niemandem wünsche, da sehr schmerzhaft)


----------



## xstephanx (10. März 2008)

Hallo,
werd mir für mein FRX ne Doppelbrückengabel zulegen und schwanke zwischen den beiden

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...zocchi-2008/Marzocchi-888-RC3-2008::9667.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...zocchi-2008/Marzocchi-888-RCV-2008::9668.html

is da n grosser unterschied (bis aufs gewicht) zwischen einseitiger und beidseitiger Stahlfeder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. März 2008)

Stephan -- falsches Subforum, hier hat davon kaum jemand Ahnung. --> frag im Federgabel-Subforum oder (noch besser, da seriösere Beratung) bikeboard.at.

EDIT: ahh, hast du ja eh schon...


----------



## xstephanx (10. März 2008)

Habs jetzt hier im Federgabel-Subforum auch gepostet und auf bikeboard.at hab ich ja schon gute Antworten bekommen .-danke.


----------



## xysiu33 (11. März 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> kein grip auf asphalt oder wie, wollte mir den "king" eigtl holen, aber ich muss hier immer erstmal 10-15km aufn asphalt fahren...dann doch lieber NN ?



Hi, etwas spät die Antwort aber besser spät als nie:

ich meine dass der Reifen auf Asphalt ziemlich stark klebt und man nicht besonders schnell vorwärts kommt  

Ist ja auch kein Slick-Reifen... 

Im Gelände wirst du begeistert sein.


----------



## braintrust (11. März 2008)

achsoo, naja das man nich unbedingt damit den rennradler anner ampel stehen lässt ist mir ja eh klar gewesen *g*
vllt kann man da ja übern reifendruck was machen...werd sie mir dann mal holen


----------



## thomasx (11. März 2008)

anderer Sattel, andere Griffe, Radcomputer mit Pulsuhr


----------



## tom23" (14. März 2008)

da ich von meinem Lieferanten noch keine Tracking- Nr. bekommen habe, werde ich nicht erfahren, ob das hier






heute noch kommt, aber ich muss jetzt leider auf einen Termin, also kann ich morgen an der Isar nicht überprüfen, ob ich jetzt zu Recht so viel Kohle in eine Sattelstütze verballert habe...aber ich musste die einfach haben!
Erfahrungsbericht folgt, ob denn die 7,5cm an steilen Kanten den Popo wirklich viel besser hinten über den Sattel gleiten lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. März 2008)

@tom: Die Stütze ist das Geld echt wert. Hab auch so´n Teil (aber die billigere Variante) und bin total begeistert.


----------



## behles (14. März 2008)

so mein Yellowstone hat schon einiges an Veränderung hintersich

Reifen gewechselt von Fat Albert auf VR Nobby Nic und HR Racing Ralph
Dann die Barends von Ritchey dran
Schaltwerk von XT zu XTR getauscht
die Shifter von Shimano Deore zu den XTR Shifter

Demnächst wollte ich noch die Kurbel tauschen XTR ist mir dort einfach zu teuer, dachte an die gute XT die tuts ja auch


----------



## joopen (15. März 2008)

ich frag mich nur warum man an ein neues yellowstone xtr-komponenten dran haut, anstatt sich direkt was anständiges zu kaufen.


----------



## behles (15. März 2008)

wollt ich eigentlich auch nicht 

nur als dann nach 500km angefangen hat die Shifter kaputt zu gehen und ich durch drücken der Shifter nicht immer schalten konnte hab ich mir halt neue geholt. Da ich an die XTR sehr billig dran kam wieso denn nicht.

Natürlich hätte ich mir auch gleich das Grand Canyon holen können aber wie immer man ist hinterher schlauer


----------



## GerhardO (15. März 2008)

Moinsen!

Ich hatte hier ja schon von meinem Problem berichtet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4541169&postcount=43

Nun hab ich das umgesetzt.
Ich hab die bereits vorhandenen Kanäle genutzt und die neue Bremsleitung darin verlegt:









Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass ich nun die angebrachten Leitungshalterungen nicht mehr nutzen kann... sind aber m.E. eh an der falschen Stelle...





Ich wollt aber sowieso um die Sattelstreben einen alten Schlauch wickeln. Da mach ich halt die Bremsleitung gleich mit!

Ob es sich bewährt, wird die Praxis zeigen...
G.


----------



## joopen (15. März 2008)

na wenn was kaputt geht, ist das ja auch was andres.
Aber wie sagt man so schön:
"Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. März 2008)

Moin!
@GerhardO: Kleiner Tip für eine bessere Optik - von Magura gibt es selbstklebende Leitungsclips! Das sieht dann etwas eleganter aus.


----------



## GerhardO (15. März 2008)

aaaah! Ja, schau ich mir mal an! Merci für den Tipp! Aber wie gesagt, da sollte ja eh noch ein alter Radlschlauch drumherum. 

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## chaz (15. März 2008)

Guckst du hier:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k613/a369/leitungsfuehrung_kunststoff_1_stueck.html


----------



## fitze (15. März 2008)

Hast du Erfahrungmit den Dingern? Halten die?


----------



## chaz (15. März 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrungmit den Dingern? Halten die?



Halten ganz gut. Man muss halt nur die Flächen, auf denen die Teile halten sollen, ordentlich säubern. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## prong (15. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich hatte hier ja schon von meinem Problem berichtet:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4541169&postcount=43
> ...




Eine absolut sinnvolle Operation. Ich habe das bei meinem Torque ES auch so gemacht, da die Bremsleitung sehr gequält ausssah.


----------



## exto (15. März 2008)

tom23";4573709 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich von meinem Lieferanten noch keine Tracking- Nr. bekommen habe, werde ich nicht erfahren, ob das hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaum steht Crankbrothers drauf, kostet das Teil gleich noch mal 20% mehr   Ich hab die Stütze (in der baugleichen Maverick-Version) jetzt sein nem halben Jahr und finde sie absolut geil !!! Allerdings ist das Teil erst mit Fernbedienung so richtig konsequent. Die werd' ich auf jeden Fall noch nachrüsten...


----------



## chaz (15. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Kaum steht Crankbrothers drauf, kostet das Teil gleich noch mal 20% mehr   Ich hab die Stütze (in der baugleichen Maverick-Version) jetzt sein nem halben Jahr und finde sie absolut geil !!! Allerdings ist das Teil erst mit Fernbedienung so richtig konsequent. Die werd' ich auf jeden Fall noch nachrüsten...



.... das meinte ich mit der günstigeren Variante.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. März 2008)

joopen schrieb:


> "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"


In diesem Fall Unsinn.

Es ist def. nicht normal, dass Schalthebel "einfach so" nach 500km kaputt werden.


----------



## fitze (16. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass ich nun die angebrachten Leitungshalterungen nicht mehr nutzen kann... sind aber m.E. eh an der falschen Stelle...



Hättest du nicht trotzdem die Verlegung unten weiterverwenden können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. März 2008)

Ja geht auch hab ich auch gemacht .


----------



## RadelRalf (16. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Kaum steht Crankbrothers drauf, kostet das Teil gleich noch mal 20% mehr   Ich hab die Stütze (in der baugleichen Maverick-Version) jetzt sein nem halben Jahr und finde sie absolut geil !!! Allerdings ist das Teil erst mit Fernbedienung so richtig konsequent. Die werd' ich auf jeden Fall noch nachrüsten...



Als Maverick Speedball  war die Stütze aber nirgends erhältlich, jetzt als Crankbrother Variante ist sie zumindest in den gängigen Online Shops gelistet!  
Ich habe mir die Maverick direkt von Canyon bei meinem AM 8  gegönnt. Das Teil ist echt super und wenn die das Problem mit der Sattelklemmung in den Griff bekommen würde ich sie jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Meine Maverick Speedball habe ich vor fast fünf Wochen an Canyon zurückgeschickt weil die Sattelklemmung bei härteren Schlägen auf die Sattelspitze immer wieder nachgab! Das wurde auch mal in einem MB  Testbericht von einem Scott  & Canyon vor zwei-drei Monaten bemängelt  
Leider ist Canyon nicht in der Lage mir einen Termin zu benennen bis wann die Reklamation beseitigt ist. Ich habe Canyon jetzt eine Frist bis zum 1.4.08 zu Beseitigung der Mängel gesetzt.

Wenn die Jungs von Canyon  es bis dahin nicht schaffen, werde ich mir von der Kohle die CrankBrothers Joplin zulegen,  bei der ist die Klemmung  überarbeitet worden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4441247&postcount=17 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## chaz (16. März 2008)

@RadelRalf: Die Speedball ist seit Wochen bei go cycle lieferbar. Ich hatte bisher nur Probleme mit der Schnellspannersattelklemme. Da rutschte die Stütze etwas. Mit ´ner Salsa LipLock rutscht jetzt nichts mehr.


----------



## RadelRalf (16. März 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> @RadelRalf: Die Speedball ist seit Wochen bei go cycle lieferbar. Ich hatte bisher nur Probleme mit der Schnellspannersattelklemme. Da rutschte die Stütze etwas. Mit ´ner Salsa LipLock rutscht jetzt nichts mehr.


Thx, aber bei mir geht es um die Neigung des Sattels nicht die Höhe!
Ein leichter Schlag auf die Sattelspitze genügte und die Spitze neigte sich Richtung Boden, genauso hinten und Spitze hängt im ...

Die Klemmung habe ich richtig fest gedonnert, laut Canyon 16 Nm, da lag ich aber deutlich drüber.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## chaz (16. März 2008)

RadelRalf schrieb:


> Thx, aber bei mir geht es um die Neigung des Sattels nicht die Höhe!
> Ein leichter Schlag auf die Sattelspitze genügte und die Spitze neigte sich Richtung Boden, genauso hinten und Spitze hängt im ...
> 
> Die Klemmung habe ich richtig fest gedonnert, laut Canyon 16 Nm, da lag ich aber deutlich drüber.
> ...



Das hatte ich bisher nur bei der ersten Testfahrt mit der Speedball. Danach die Schraube noch einmal angeknallt und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Damistam (16. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ein bissl teuer...
> 
> Günstiger: FSA Bashguard transparent. Angeblich außerdem um ein Stück leichter als die Aludinger. Die 50g in der Artikelbeschreibung sind allerdings Blödsinn, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> Ad Kette: die habe ich nicht gekürzt. Bergab auf langsamen/technischen Trails fahre ich vorne groß (36) hinten groß (32).




Könnt ihr mir mal helfen?
Was fürn Kettenblatt muss ich mir dazu bestellen?! hab davon 0 ahnung....

Thx 

Damistam


----------



## tom23" (16. März 2008)

Thema CB Joplin,

ich hab die günstig bekommen. Auf die Fernbedienung verzichte ich erstmal, ich hab mich ein bisschen umgehört und der Griff zwischen die Beine soll wohl nicht umständlich sein, außerdem hab ich im Moment keine Lust, mir mein Cockpit mit noch mehr Kabelgedöns zu entstellen. Wenn Probleme auftreten, dann sitze ich supportmäßig genau an der Quelle, soweit die Theorie.
Freu mich auf das Teil!


----------



## GerhardO (16. März 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht trotzdem die Verlegung unten weiterverwenden können?



Hallo Tobi!
Tja, da wäre ich wohl wieder vorm gleichen Problem gestanden: Die Bremsleitung hat sich genau an der hinteren Befestigung aufgescheuert...  

Habs jetzt ordentlich verlegt und befestigt. Es wird sich zeigen, ob es so besser ist.

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## prong (16. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi!
> Tja, da wäre ich wohl wieder vorm gleichen Problem gestanden: Die Bremsleitung hat sich genau an der hinteren Befestigung aufgescheuert...
> 
> Habs jetzt ordentlich verlegt und befestigt. Es wird sich zeigen, ob es so besser ist.
> ...



Ist es. Die Leitung wird nur noch sehr wenig belastet 

Da mir die Kabelbinderlösung nicht gefiel, hab ich Löcher gebohrt und Gewinde geschnitten.  

NEIN! Das war natürlich ein Spaß!!!! Kinders: Nicht am Rahmen bohren und auch keine Nummern reinfräsen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (16. März 2008)

Damistam schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal helfen?
> Was fürn Kettenblatt muss ich mir dazu bestellen?! hab davon 0 ahnung....
> 
> Thx
> ...


 ich hab das in der 36er ausführung genommen
http://bike-components.de/catalog/XT+M760+Kettenblatt+9-fach+4-Arm


----------



## GerhardO (16. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Ist es. Die Leitung wird nur noch sehr wenig belastet
> 
> Kinders: Nicht am Rahmen bohren und auch keine Nummern reinfräsen lassen.



Ach schaaaaadeee!!! 

Dachte, ich könnte da ein paar Cent-große Löcher bohren und das ganze Leitungs-Zeugl schöön innen im Rahmen verlegen...   

Ich schieb gleich mal ein Bildchen rein!


----------



## GerhardO (16. März 2008)

So, schnell mal n'paar Fotos gemacht:














Anregungen oder andere Vorschläge sind willkommen!

Gerhard


----------



## prong (16. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ach schaaaaadeee!!!
> 
> Dachte, ich könnte da ein paar Cent-große Löcher bohren und das ganze Leitungs-Zeugl schöön innen im Rahmen verlegen...
> 
> Ich schieb gleich mal ein Bildchen rein!



Ja, dann haste fast nen Rotwild mit innenverlegtem Zeugs. Geil!


----------



## prong (16. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So, schnell mal n'paar Fotos gemacht:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus. Ich hab die Leitung oben drauf verlegt analog zum schaltzug. Unter der Strebe find ich geschickter, aber das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. Werds mir doch noch mal ansehen.


----------



## derwolf1509 (17. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hab ich meine neuen Laufräder bekommen...





Nach der Montage gibts ein paar Bilder mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (17. März 2008)

uh schick, welche sind das und was kostet sowas?


----------



## derwolf1509 (17. März 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> uh schick, welche sind das und was kostet sowas?



Das sind die Crossmax ST Disc 2008. Bei bike24 bekommt man sie für 585. Ich hab aber ein Schnäpchen bei Ebay gemacht.  Bin echt gespannt wie die Dinger am Bike aussehen.


----------



## derwolf1509 (18. März 2008)

So heute die erste Tour mit neuen Laufrädern gemacht. Ich bin echt voll begeistert. Das Bike ist so spritzig geworden. Macht wieder richtig Spaß...
Kann ich nur empfehlen...




In Stuttgart unterwegs...


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (22. März 2008)

@derwolf

Wie bist du mit dem Mountain King zufrieden?
Gibts unterschiede zu Nobby?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (22. März 2008)

Mein ertser Upgrade war heute mit meinem ES 7.0
da ich es erst relativ neu habe,hab ich den billigen Deore Zahnkranz entfernt und einen XT angebaut und das komische Kunstoffteil (Schutz)das Canyon dran gemacht hat ,entfernt.Zudem habe ich die Kette geöffnet und mit einem Kettenschloss versehen.
Das wars mal.


----------



## derwolf1509 (23. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> @derwolf
> 
> Wie bist du mit dem Mountain King zufrieden?
> Gibts unterschiede zu Nobby?



Ich find ihn echt richtig gut. Vorallem ist er wesentlich leichter. Man muss ihn aber in 2.4 nehmen. Der 2.25 ist dann doch etwas zu dünn...

Ich denke das sich der Nobby und der Mountain King nichts schenken.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

Wie ich sehe,hast du vorne Albert Reifen und hinten ja den Mountain King.
Hast du mit dieser Kombi eine bessere Traktion?
Wenn ich meine Nobbys runtergefahren hab,mach ich mal die Mountain King drauf.


----------



## braintrust (23. März 2008)

menno ich warte jetzt seit dem 4.3 auf den bashring und das 36er kettenblatt...ich will auch endlich losbasteln...beim wetter machts draussen keinen spaß


----------



## derwolf1509 (23. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe,hast du vorne Albert Reifen und hinten ja den Mountain King.
> Hast du mit dieser Kombi eine bessere Traktion?
> Wenn ich meine Nobbys runtergefahren hab,mach ich mal die Mountain King drauf.



Nee nee die Kombi ist Zufall...der Albert war schon immer drauf! Der Albert ist  zwar ein super Reifen aber mit fast 700g auch nicht gerade leicht.Der Albert kommt aber auch runter sobald er runtergefahren ist. Ich werd mir dann auch ein Mountain King in 2.4 draufmachen...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> hab .. den billigen Deore Zahnkranz entfernt und einen XT



Was ist denn mit der Doere? Wieso hast die nicht erstmal runtergefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## virtue (23. März 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Doere? Wieso hast die nicht erstmal runtergefahren?



Ich denke weil der Deore-Zahnkranz, im Gegensatz zum XT-Zahnkranz, den Freilaufkörper ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen scheint.

/edit: siehe auch dieser Thread


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

virtue schrieb:


> Ich denke weil der Deore-Zahnkranz, im Gegensatz zum XT-Zahnkranz, den Freilaufkörper ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen scheint.
> 
> /edit: siehe auch dieser Thread



Das ist der Springende Punkt.Kannst den Deore Zahnkranz haben


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. März 2008)

virtue schrieb:


> Ich denke weil der Deore-Zahnkranz, im Gegensatz zum XT-Zahnkranz, den Freilaufkörper ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen scheint.
> 
> /edit: siehe auch dieser Thread



Ja, den Thread hatte ich im Hinterkopf, wusste aber nicht, ob das Thema noch aktuell ist. Weil sonst hab ich das hier noch nicht gelesen.. Ist das ne kann/muss nicht Sache oder geht der Freilaufkörper bei der Doere auf jeden Fall kaputt? Nach welcher Kilometerleistung?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

das ist doch egal,nach welcher KM Leistung.Je schneller du den Zahnkranz wechselst,umso weniger geht der Freilaufkörper futsch.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. März 2008)

Wie geht den Canyon damit um? Ist doch nicht normal, dass das da was so schnell verschleißt. Kann man das reklamieren, falls da was ist?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

hm,von heut auf morgen geht da nix kapput.
Ich glaub,da kannst du nix reklamieren
Und wieso Canyon?Andere machen ja auch die Deores auf ihre Räder drauf.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> hm,von heut auf morgen geht da nix kapput.


Also was denn nu? Hab jetzt knapp 800Km drauf. Du hasts wohl <800Km gewechselt, kommt mir so vor.



Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Und wieso Canyon?


Nun, ich habe mein Bike bei Canyon gekauft und wenn da was dran kaputt geht, würde ich mich zunächst an die wenden - ergo Reklamation der Hersteller von Anbauteilen betreffend über Canyon abwickeln.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

ich hab die nach 100km gewechselt.

da ist noch kein Schaden entstanden.Ich seh zumindest nix(gottseidaank)
Aber nach 2000km bei einem meiner Vorgängerbikes,da war der Freil.... schon ziemlich angeknabbert


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. März 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> ...wenn da was dran kaputt geht, würde ich mich zunächst an die wenden.


Ist aber nicht. Es handelt sich nur um Einkerbungen am Freilaufgehäuse. Die Schaltung funktioniert nach wie vor...
...folglich wird Canyon da wohl nichts umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2008)

Jo. Es geht nichts "kaputt" in der Hinsicht, das es nicht mehr funktioniert. Es ist nur sehr unschön.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. März 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Jo. Es geht nichts "kaputt"


na dann.. Versteh dann die /Aufregung/ nicht. Hat da zufällig jemand ein Foto von, wo genau da was passiet? Dit wär super für mein Gesamtverständnis.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2008)

Es versaut die Mitnahmen auf dem Freilaufkörper so, das man die Kassette mit etwas Gewürge abziehen muss (bei mir jedenfalls immer).

Das Eloxal am Freilaufkörper wird beschädigt, abgekratzt.

Es ist einfach Mist, scharfkantigen Stahl (Deore Kassette) in den weichen Alu Freilaufkörper zu bohren.

Edit: Habe mal gesucht und folgendes gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236916&highlight=freilaufk%F6rper

Bei mir sah es bei meinem XC6 viel schlimmer aus, da gingen die Kanten über den ganzen Freilaufkörper und waren noch tiefer.

Die Kassette war 100%ig mit >40Nm, also supperfest angezogen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> (bei mir jedenfalls *immer*).


Wie oft machst du denn sowas?


----------



## derwolf1509 (24. März 2008)

Hi zusammen, 

also ich hab von Anfang an eine XT-Kassette drauf und bei mir sah der Freilauf gleich aus. Meiner Meinung nach lieg das daran das der Freilauf nicht speziell für Shimano gemacht ist. Die Kerben passen nicht so "satt" wie bei einer original Shimano Nabe. Auf meiner neuen Mavic Nabe sieht das ganze auch schon wieder ganz anders (besser) aus... Also macht keine Wissenschaft draus. Das Ding ist und wird immer ein Verschleisteil sein. Und wie schon gesagt wurde ist der Freilauf ja nicht kaputt!!
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wie oft machst du denn sowas?





Da ich der "Werkzeug-Typ" bin, habe ich das bis jetzt bei 5 Rädern für Freunde und mich gemacht.

Nicht jeder hat ne Peitsche und die Nuß zu Hause rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2008)

Wobei die Deore Kassette bei nem Freilauf der xt-Nabe nix macht...
Bei mir haben sich die nächst kleineren Ritzel das nicht auf dem AluSpider der xt-Kassette sind mit dem breiten Steg komplett durch den Freilauf-Steg gearbeitet, bis dann alle Stege der Kassette gegriffen haben. Sieht nicht schön aus (wen auch immer das interessiert wenn ne Kassette drauf ist) und erschwert die Demontage der Kassette, funktionell machts nix...


----------



## theworldburns (30. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wobei die Deore Kassette bei nem Freilauf der XT-Nabe nix macht...



der XT Freilaufkörper ist ja auch aus stahl gefertigt 

schaut mal bei den Trialern vorbei. die fahren eigentlich alle durch die Bank Naben mit Alu Freilaufkörpern und haben bedingt durch die kräftigen Antritte bei äußerst kleinen Übersetzungen enorme kräfte am wirken. Für gewöhnlich kerben die Querrillen am Freilaufkörper um ein gewisses Maß ein, danach passiert eigentlich nichts mehr. Zur Demontage/Montage natürlich weniger schön, jedoch braucht niemand angst haben sich mit der Kassette über die Monate komplett durch den Freilaufkörper zu fressen.


----------



## tom23" (1. April 2008)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu den Crankbrothers Acid und Joplin Sattelstütze:

Pedale: Einwandfreie Funktion, geschmeidiges Aus- und Einklicken, no chance für Funktionsausfall im Matsch dank großer Zwischenräume im Käfig. Käfig könnte größer sein, aber zur Not kann man auch bei heiklen Stellen nicht-eingeklickt fahren.

Joplin Sattelstütze:

1) exto hat recht, remote ist eigentlich ein Muß, werd' ich nachrüsten.

2) im Einsatz ein voller Erfolg, an meinen heiklen Isar-Schlüsselstellen durchgedüst (ich komm nicht gut hinter den Sattel, ohne die Stütze abzusenken), statt abzusteigen. Die 7,5 cm bringen's!. Außerdem richtig schön, wenn die Stütze ausfährt, dann automatisch bis auf die Ausgangsposition, d.h. man stellt die Stütze einmal auf seine Beinlänge ein und das war's! (es sei denn, man nutzt die Canyon-self-rutsching-Sattelklemme  )

3) Kleines Manko: Man muss die Stütze des öfteren, wie soll ich sagen, wieder auffrischen. Ab und an muss da Luft aus dem System, indem man den "thread ring" löst und wieder verschließt, ansonsten kommt die Stütze unaufgefordert um ein nicht immer gleiches Maß nach oben. Ich habe mich mit der Technik noch nicht auseinandergesetzt, aber das nervt ein wenig.

Eventuell hab ich den thread ring nicht fest genug drauf, in der Anleitung steht was von handfest anziehen, ich hab Schiß, da was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2008)

Die Crankbrother Joplin tät mich auch interessieren, da bei schwierigen Situationen eine tiefere Sattelstütze nicht 
schlecht wäre. Denn für einen kurzen Abschnitt halte ich nicht erst an und schraube am Bike rum.
In der letzten FREERIDE steht auch ein Erfahrungsbericht über die Joplin.
Ist gut abgeschnitten mit 2 Mankos: im abgesenkten Zustand ist sie wohl nicht fixiert und zieht sich mit hoch, 
wenn man das Bike anhebt und zweitens - sie bräuchte so viel Pflege wie eine Federgabel, d.h. säubern, fetten und ab und zu entlüften.
Das Zweite hast du bereits beschrieben, aber wie ist es beim Ersten?
Ist die Stütze nicht fest, wenn sie unten ist?
Die FREERIDE meint, dass die (alte) Maverick Gravity Dropper wohl besser wäre, weil sie mechanisch und 
nicht - wie die neuen Modelle - hydraulisch arbeitet.
Diese beiden Mankos find ich irgendwie nicht so dolle, als dass ich  260 Kröten wandern lasse?! 
Owohl mich dieses Teil enorm reizen würde... hmm
Würdest du die Joplin denoch absolut empfehlen?


----------



## chaz (2. April 2008)

@ MUD´doc:
 Hi! Ich fahre an meinem Nerve die Maverick Speedball und bin von der Stütze überzeugt. Ich finde die Dinge, die die FREERIDE bemängelt hat, nicht so wirklich schlimm. Der Komfortgewinn ist die Sache echt wert, weil man viel öfter den Sattel absenkt (für einen kurzen Abschnitt bin ich vorher auch nicht abgestiegen; jetzt brauche ich es nicht mehr ). Mit "nicht fest" meinen die Tester, dass man bei Tragepassagen den Sattel aus dem abgesenkten Zustand anheben kann (beim Loslassen des Sattels wandert er sofort wieder in die abgesenkte Ausgangsstellung zurück), was ich beim Fahren nicht tragisch finde und auch nicht merke. Mein Zweitgefährt wird jetzt auch umgerüstet. Etwas Pflege braucht das Teil allerdings.


----------



## tom23" (2. April 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> @ MUD´doc:
> ... (beim Loslassen des Sattels wandert er sofort wieder in die abgesenkte Ausgangsstellung zurück



ja und genau das stimmt halt (bei mir) ned so ganz. Manchmal wandert sie eben nicht ganz in die Ausgangsstellung zurück (oder kommt nach oben, wenn runtergestellt) und ich muss entlüften (wie oben beschrieben sehr unkompliziert).

Grüße,
mich wundernd, warum mein nächtlicher Antwortpost wech is,

Tom


----------



## MUD´doc (2. April 2008)

Danke, Leutz
Dann ist das mit dem Hochziehen ja nicht so wie gedacht bzw. gelesen. So ist das in Ordnung, Chaz. 
Trag das Bike eh mehr am Oberrohr bzw. meide im Moment meinen Lieblingswald (Spurrillen-Pic im Album)

Pflege kann man sich dann auch schon bei so einem Teil denken, das wäre auch nicht so schlimm (glaub ich, oder?! hmmm)
Das mit dem unvollständigen Ausfahren solltest du mal im Auge behalten und weiter berichten, Tom. 

Ich werd mir die Stütze mal in Echt anschauen - die Messe von "Wheels of Speed" in Willingen is ja nicht mehr so weit entfernt.
Bis dahin wird es noch locker gehen. 
Die Selle Italia SLR T1 ist ja recht glatt, so dass ich bisher mit meinem Hintern immer recht schnell hintern Sattel gekommen bin


----------



## exto (2. April 2008)

tom23";4630937 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und genau das stimmt halt (bei mir) ned so ganz. Manchmal wandert sie eben nicht ganz in die Ausgangsstellung zurück (oder kommt nach oben, wenn runtergestellt) und ich muss entlüften (wie oben beschrieben sehr unkompliziert).
> 
> Grüße,
> mich wundernd, warum mein nächtlicher Antwortpost wech is,
> ...



Hi Tom,

Das sind 2 Dinge, die zusammenhängen: Wenn die Stütze komprimiert ist, kann man sie tatsächlich auseinanderziehen. Dabei kann dann Luft in's System geraten. 
Das Entlüften ist allerdings noch viel einfacher (und zumindest in der Maverick-Version des Manuals noch drin): Einfach den Absenkhebel festhalten und ein Paar mal durchpumpen. Fertig!

Zur Pflege: Mach ich beim reinkommen gleich mit Gabel und Federbein mit. Abwischen, Brunox drauf, erledigt. Dauert 20 Sekunden extra...


----------



## tom23" (2. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Das sind 2 Dinge, die zusammenhängen: Wenn die Stütze komprimiert ist, kann man sie tatsächlich auseinanderziehen. Dabei kann dann Luft in's System geraten.
> Das Entlüften ist allerdings noch viel einfacher (und zumindest in der Maverick-Version des Manuals noch drin): Einfach den Absenkhebel festhalten und ein Paar mal durchpumpen. Fertig!
> ...



Servus exto,

in der CB Anleitung steht, man sollte den thread ring lösen, einmal pumpen, in abgesenkter Stellung festschrauben, fertig. Und dass es völlig normal sei, richtig.

Eine Frage: Das Spiel zwischen Tauch- und Standrohr der Stütze, wie viel mm hast du denn da ungefähr am höchsten Punkt, also am Sattel, wenn du ruckelst? Bei mir sind es ca. 3mm, aber in der Anleitung steht, 10-12 seien völlig normal  

Gruß, Tom


edit: das Spiel ist nur in horzintaler Drehrichtung vorhanden.


----------



## tschobi (2. April 2008)

tom23";4632716 schrieb:
			
		

> 10-12 seien völlig normal



 Geht ja mal garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. April 2008)

tom23";4632716 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus exto,
> 
> 
> Eine Frage: Das Spiel zwischen Tauch- und Standrohr der Stütze, wie viel mm hast du denn da ungefähr am höchsten Punkt, also am Sattel, wenn du ruckelst? Bei mir sind es ca. 3mm, aber in der Anleitung steht, 10-12 seien völlig normal
> ...



10-12 mm würden ja an der Sattelspitze einige cm bedeuten 

Bei mir ist von Anfang an nur minimales Spiel vorhanden (gemessen hab ich's nicht, ist aber sicherlich unter 3 mm), dass sich auch über'n Winter nicht vergrößert hat.


----------



## thory (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

habe den Umbau meines Torques jetzt weiter betrieben. Ursprünglich war es mal ein Torque 8. Sofort geändert hatte ich damals:

Hone Kurbel statt XT
Bashguard und 36KB statt 3 KBs
fette Mavic Felgen
VRO small Vorbau
BB oder MM statt FA

jetzt habe ich noch die K24 durch eine Code ersetzt, das bedingte auch neue Schaltgriffe, da die Matchmaker nicht mit der Code zusammen passen.

Die ausgebauten Teile habe ich an mein Liteville geschraubt, d.h. der original LRS, die XT Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau, Matchmaker Schaltgriffe leben im LV weiter und die K24 hat jetzt die Juicy 7 im Gemini meiner Frau ersetzt.

Und soi sieht das gute Stück jetzt aus:




Gruss


----------



## theworldburns (7. April 2008)

du solltest noch in ein paar besser aussehende klamotten investieren, dein umwelt dankt es dir


----------



## thory (7. April 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> du solltest noch in ein paar besser aussehende klamotten investieren, dein umwelt dankt es dir



ich schaue schon bei jeder Kleiderspende ob da was für mich abfällt ...


----------



## GerhardO (7. April 2008)

Fahrtechnik statt Style! 

Gerhard
Lycra-Verteidiger


----------



## cos75 (7. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> fette Mavic Felgen



Hallo Thomas,

welche fetten Mavic Felgen sind es den genau ?


----------



## thory (8. April 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> welche fetten Mavic Felgen sind es den genau ?



Hi Markus, da steht EX721 drauf. 
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## cos75 (8. April 2008)

Ist die nicht zu schmal (21mm Maulweite) für den fetten 2.5er Mary ? Ich warte ja immer noch auf die 2.5er FR Version in GG fürs Vorderrad. Ich habe die Sun SOS (23mm Maulweite) und die DT 5.1d (21mm Maulweite) und werde ihn wohl auf die Sun Felge montieren.


----------



## theworldburns (8. April 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ist die nicht zu schmal (21mm Maulweite) für den fetten 2.5er Mary ?



nein. (punkt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (8. April 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ist die nicht zu schmal (21mm Maulweite) für den fetten 2.5er Mary ?


Nein.
Fahre ich auch auf 321.


----------



## xstephanx (20. April 2008)

Hab jetzt auch ein paar Sachen an meinem FRX verändert.

Vorne fahre ich jetzte eine Mavic Deemax (die ältere, breitere) und hinten ne Intense Mag 30 mit ner Hügi FR Nabe.
Die Big Betty's wurden gegen Continental Digga 2.5er mit Maxxis Schläuchen und die Crankbrother 5050's wurden gegen weiße Atomlab Pedale (mit Madenschrauben...abartig guter Grip) ausgetauscht.
Kürzere Kurbeln und n neues Tretlager hab ich auch noch besorgt.
In den nächsten Tagen müsste noch der neue Spank Sattel eintrudeln und dann is mal genug für ne Weile, hehe.

Foto lad ich dann am Abend hoch, da mein Bike grad ned da is.
Laufräder werden noch durchgecheckt und so.....


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. April 2008)

Hallo!

Nach ca 5500 km steht an meinem Grand Canyon 6.0 der große Umbau an. Teile sind schon bestellt, aber noch nicht angekommen:

Laufradsatz: Shimano Deore/Alex XD-Lite -> DT 240s/XR 4.2d

Antrieb: Shimano LX Kurbel -> XT 2008 Kurbel
            Deore Kassette 11-34 -> XT Kassette 11-34
            Hg-53 Kette -> Hg-93 Kette

Mit den Deore Naben hatte ich nur Ärger: Die Konuslager mussten viel zu oft nachgestellt werden und liefen dann auch nicht wirklich leicht. Außerdem ist die Nabe unzureichend gedichtet.

Der Antrieb ist nach 5500 km ohne Kettenwechsel (wollte die Deore-Parts von Anfang an runterfahren und dann austauschen) auch reif für eine Generalüberholung.  

Falls gewünscht kommen demnächts Bilder.

Grüße

Robert


----------



## erkan1984 (22. April 2008)

haste nach 5.5k km mal überlegt die gabel überholen zu lassen?
die Teile an sich sprechen ja für sich, dürftest auch ne "menge" an Gewicht einsparen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. April 2008)

Tach , hab mal ne Frage an alle Torque Fahrer . Hab ein FR 9.0 aus 2007 wollte in nächster Zeit auf Ein Kettenblatt 36 umsteigen und ne Boxgeid . Was für Maße brauch ich speziel für die Kurbel und was muss ich alles tauschen . Kann ich die Standart Kurbel auch auf einfach umbauen und wie?
Danke


----------



## frankZer (22. April 2008)

du kannst die Kurbel mit 36er kb und rockring weiter fahren, das 24er kannst du demontieren. anstatt dem e-type umwerfer kannst du dann eine kettenführung montieren. Falls du den rockring nicht weiter fahren möchtest brauchst du noch kürzere kettenblattschrauben.

gruß,
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. April 2008)

Alles klar dann brauch ich nur noch die Boxguide . Past die mit dem Orginal Tretlager?


----------



## braintrust (23. April 2008)

so nach gefühlten 30 tagen warten ist mein FSA Bash Ring und das 36er kettenblatt nun endlich bei mir angekommen 







nun warte ich noch auf die stinger und dann wird am wochenende hoffentlich gebastelt


----------



## Quellekatalog (23. April 2008)

gute Wahl, hab' auch beides und bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## nailz (24. April 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> so nach gefühlten 30 tagen warten ist mein FSA Bash Ring und das 36er kettenblatt nun endlich bei mir angekommen



Meine sind nach 34 Tagen (gefühlte 100) auch eeeeeendlich eingetroffen. Dazu werden am WE (hoffentlich find´ ich die Zeit dazu) Truvativ Shiftguide und Ergon GE1 Enduro Griffe montiert.
Hibbelig warte ich noch auf die 2.5er Maxxis Minion FR. 
Das Wetter soll ja zum Neuteil-dreckig-machen gut werden *freu*
Pics folgen


----------



## nailz (27. April 2008)

Da ich Samstag bis 22.10 Uhr noch fleißig war um meinem ESX neue Griffe, 36er KB, Bashguard, Shiftguide und ´ne neue Kette zu spendieren und die Schaltung neu eingestellt habe, durfte ich die Teile heute bei bestem Wetter in den Wald entführen.
Die Montage des BG hat sich schon nach ca 1 1/2 Std. bezahlt gemacht. In eine schnellen Rechtskehre auf einer Forstautobahn schlug ein fetter Stein hoch


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Mai 2008)

Ich hab bislang nicht verstanden, was an den Ergon GE1-Griffen "ergonomisch" sein soll. 
Letzte Woche habe ich mir dann mal jene meines Bruders ausgeborgt und war überrascht: tatsächlich, beim Runterfahren einer schnellen Abfahrt mit vielen Schlägen haben meine Hände/Unterarme weniger geschmerzt bzw. sind weniger verkrampft als gewohnt.
Der kleine "Buckel" am Griff dürfte hier der Hauptgrund sein -- er unterstützt die Handfläche. Die Griffdämpfung u. der eher große Durchmesser (bei Gr. L) tun ihr Übriges.
--> empfehlenswert. 

Nun also auch an meinem Rad...


----------



## fitze (1. Mai 2008)

Hm, meine Erfahrung ging da genau in die andere Richtung. So unterschiedlich können Hände sein  
Bei mir hat sich allerdings auch zwei mal das Gummi abgelöst. Kannst nur Hoffen, das das bei dir nicht passiert.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## theworldburns (1. Mai 2008)

ich fand die griffe auch eher schlecht - war das erste teil, was ich getauscht habe. zudem war das gewicht mit über 150g absolut indiskutabel


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Mai 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ...zudem war das gewicht mit über 150g absolut indiskutabel


Haha, na die paar Grämmchen ist mir der Komfort hundertmal wert...


----------



## theworldburns (1. Mai 2008)

also ob das komfort oder gar performance bringt sei nunmal da hingestellt - vermutlich ist dein ES dann aus komfortgründen auch schwerer als mein torque oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> also ob das komfort oder gar performance bringt sei nunmal da hingestellt


...für mich nicht. _Für mich_ eindeutig spürbar.
Über +50g ggü. leichteren Schraubgriffen an einem 15kg-Rad zu diskutieren halte ich für, ähm, ........



theworldburns schrieb:


> vermutlich ist dein ES dann aus komfortgründen auch schwerer als mein torque oder?


Nicht unbedingt aus Komfortgründen, aber ev. aus Performancegründen.
Mit Lyrik U-Turn, 321er-LR vorne, MuddyMary/BigBetty hat's in Gr. L ca. 15,2 kg real gemessen.


----------



## theworldburns (2. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...für mich nicht. _Für mich_ eindeutig spürbar.
> Über +50g ggü. leichteren Schraubgriffen an einem 15kg-Rad zu diskutieren halte ich für, ähm, ........


50 gramm hier und 50 gramm da, das führt dann dazu dass...




> Nicht unbedingt aus Komfortgründen, aber ev. aus Performancegründen.
> Mit Lyrik U-Turn, 321er-LR vorne, MuddyMary/BigBetty hat's in Gr. L ca. 15,2 kg real gemessen.


... dein ES also tatsächlich schwerer ist als mein torque mit totem und betties


----------



## timson1000 (2. Mai 2008)

Hast du nicht ne Lyrik am Torque?!
was wiegt deins denn?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich könnte jetzt alle LX/XT-Teile durch XTR-Teile ersetzen, 
den variablen VRO durch irgendein Superleicht-Zeug ersetzen, 
die Reifen gegen dünnhäutige MountainKing o.ä. ersetzen,
die Laufräder durch was Leichteres u. ev. Labileres ersetzen,
die Ergon-Schraubgriffe durch Moosgummigriffe ersetzen und daaaannn....

...hätte ich sehr viel Geld für ein bissl Mindergewicht u. teilweise verschlechterte Funktion ausgegeben. Bergauf in der Realität egal, bergab schlecht.


----------



## theworldburns (2. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...hätte ich sehr viel Geld für ein bissl Mindergewicht u. teilweise verschlechterte Funktion ausgegeben. Bergauf in der Realität egal, bergab schlecht.



oder halt gleich ein vernünftiges torque 

die lyrik ist seit über nem halben jahr unterwegs
1. buchsenspiel 
2. zugstufe kaum einstellbar
3. mission control ohne funktion

nach dem ersten mal einschicken wurden fehler 1 und 2 behoben, 3 schleppte sich dann noch hin - beim ersten mal einschicken musste ich über 2 monate warten bis die scheiss gabel zurück gekommen ist. nach weiteren 2 monaten und viel gewürge sowie hin und her bekam ich dann von canyon ne totem 2step als leihgabel (die funktioniert sogar komplett - scary!) solang die die lyrik unterwegs ist - die wird die nächsten tage durch ne fox 36 talas rc2 ersetzt, dann bin ich mim torque unter 14,5 kilo.


----------



## nailz (2. Mai 2008)

Ich kann über die GE1 bisher nur Gutes berichten. Klar, sie haben nicht den Komfort eines GP1, da sie aberfür den Enduro/Freeride-einsatz gebaut sind halte ich die Form und Ergonomie top gelungen. Mir ging es in erster Linie darum Schraubgriffe zu verbauen. Dass ich nicht aufs Gewicht schaue wäre gelogen, aber wir sind hier auch nicht im Leichtbauforum. Ich denke die GE1 bieten komfortbedingt deutlich mehr (schwere) Gummimasse als manch andere Griffe. Manchmal muss man eben Kompromisse machen.
So, jetzt geh´ich noch ein bissl Fussball spielen um den Gewichtszuwachs am Bike auszugleichen


----------



## cos75 (2. Mai 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> oder halt gleich ein vernünftiges torque


Der Torque FR Rahmen ist 800 Gramm schwerer als ein ES Rahmen, wieso sollte das vernünftiger sein ?  


Hab auch die Ergon Enduro Griffe. Meine Hände ermüden damit deutlich weniger schnell.


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> oder halt gleich ein vernünftiges torque
> 
> die lyrik ist seit über nem halben jahr unterwegs
> 1. buchsenspiel
> ...



und
was wiegst du selber?
Wie hoch ist dein BMI?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## theworldburns (2. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> und
> was wiegst du selber?
> Wie hoch ist dein BMI?
> Gruß
> Schappi



und wie hoch ist dein iq?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fÄlix (3. Mai 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> und wie hoch ist dein iq?



vermutung: iq=BMI


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Mai 2008)

Also ein Torque in der gleichen Ausstattung wie das ES vom Flo ist mit Sicherheit schwerer. 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge Bergabperformance und Stabilität. Da nehme ich gern ein paar Gramm für in Kauf. Was nützt einem ein leichtgewicht Torque wenn es bergab genauso schnell in die Knie geht? Oder willst du mit deinem Torque an einem CC-Marathon teilnehmen 

Des weiteren braucht man kein Torque wenn man keine Drops springt die höher als 2 m sind, da du auf dem Trail die 160 mm eh nicht voll ausschöpfst. Beim ES hast du dafür eine etwas bessere Sitzposition um bergauf zu fahren und einen Flaschenhalter, was bei einem Alpencross mit Sicherheit von Vorteil ist. Schließlich ist es noch für preisbewusste Biker günstiger. 

Die Ergon Enduro Griffe sind übrigens super  Habe seither keine Probleme mit schmerzenden Händen mehr.

Ciao
Sebastian


----------



## theworldburns (3. Mai 2008)

fÄlix schrieb:


> vermutung: iq=BMI



 



sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Also ein Torque in der gleichen Ausstattung wie das ES vom Flo ist mit Sicherheit schwerer.
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge Bergabperformance und Stabilität. Da nehme ich gern ein paar Gramm für in Kauf. Was nützt einem ein leichtgewicht Torque wenn es bergab genauso schnell in die Knie geht? Oder willst du mit deinem Torque an einem CC-Marathon teilnehmen
> 
> Des weiteren braucht man kein Torque wenn man keine Drops springt die höher als 2 m sind, da du auf dem Trail die 160 mm eh nicht voll ausschöpfst. Beim ES hast du dafür eine etwas bessere Sitzposition um bergauf zu fahren und einen Flaschenhalter, was bei einem Alpencross mit Sicherheit von Vorteil ist. Schließlich ist es noch für preisbewusste Biker günstiger.
> ...



Das ist schon eher ne Basis auf der man sich unterhalten kann. 
Natürlich ist ein Torque schwerer als ein ES. Den Flaschenhalter brauche ich persönlich nicht. Nen Alpencross hab ich noch nie gemacht und ich weiß auch nicht, ob das jemals passieren wird, ich fahre immer mit Camelbak. In Marburg bin ich mit dem guten Stück nie Unterwegs, dafür in der Pfalz, morgen auch wieder. Vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere das Terrain dort - die 160mm am Heck sind durchaus angebracht und ich vermute mal, das Torque kann das ein bisschen besser als das ES. 
Da ich kein 17 Kilo Koloss den Berg hochtreckern will sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem darin sinnvoll am Gewicht zu tunen, bzw gleich ein 9.0 gekauft zu haben. Auf Wunsch kann ich hier auch ne Teileliste reinstellen, denn Kompromisse was Haltbarkeit angeht habe ich nicht gemacht.
Die Ergon Griffe werden trotzdem nicht meine Freunde.  

So nun schnell Duschen und dann Vorbereitungen fürs Grillen heut Nachmittag treffen


----------



## frankZer (3. Mai 2008)

Die Teileliste für die 14,5 kg würde ich gerne mal sehen. Bin mit meinem TFR 8 zwar auch immer ein bischen am Gewichtsoptimieren, aber die 14,5 sind mal eine Ansage.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Mai 2008)

Ich komme mit meinem ES 8.0 mit DT E2200, Maxxis Minion/Highroller FR, Race Face Bashguard und Ergon Enduro Griffe auf ca. 14,9 kg (Rahmengröße S). 
Wenn ich bald die Lyrik U-Turn noch einbaue, dann bin ich bei etwas über 15 kg.

Das Torque von theworldburns ist glaube ich kein FR oder?


----------



## theworldburns (4. Mai 2008)

also soviel ich weiß wiegt die 08er 36 etwas unter 2300g, demnach dürfte ich mit glück und gekürztem schaft unter 14,5 kilo kommen. wer sich wunder dass einzelne teile weniger wiegen als serie, dem sie gesagt das prinzipiell fast alle stahlschrauben durch titan und alu ersetz worden sind. wenn mir grad noch jemand sagen mag, wo bei mir die "schwachen" teile sind die ihr schon massenweise gehimmelt habt wär ich dankbar 
aktuell wie gesagt mit totem 2step und daher ~15,3kg nachgewogen

edit: 07 gabs noch keinen unterschied am rahmen beim FR und dem jetzt sogenannten ES modell. gekauft habe ich natürlich das 07er torque 9.0 (ohne FR). der aktuelle ES rahmen ist wohl 300 gramm leichter dank rundem rohrsatz und firlefanz hier und da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (4. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab bislang nicht verstanden, was an den Ergon GE1-Griffen "ergonomisch" sein soll.
> Letzte Woche habe ich mir dann mal jene meines Bruders ausgeborgt und war überrascht: tatsächlich, beim Runterfahren einer schnellen Abfahrt mit vielen Schlägen haben meine Hände/Unterarme weniger geschmerzt bzw. sind weniger verkrampft als gewohnt.
> Der kleine "Buckel" am Griff dürfte hier der Hauptgrund sein -- er unterstützt die Handfläche. Die Griffdämpfung u. der eher große Durchmesser (bei Gr. L) tun ihr Übriges.
> --> empfehlenswert.



Sofern die Größe passt, würde ich auf jeden Fall Größe L bevorzugen, da aufgrund von mehr Material eine bessere Dämpfung gegeben ist. Mein GE1  (Größe S) sind etwas härter. 

Bezüglich Gewichtsdiskussion: 
Kommt natürlich auch aufs Bike bzw. Eisatzgebiet an. Auf meinem HT habe ich auch 18 g Moosgummigriffe, aber komfortabel sind diese nur sehr beschränkt. Am Enduro will ich angenehme, ergonomische (Schraub)Griffe und Schraubgriffe sind grundsätzlich  schwerer (ziemlich leichtesten Schraubgriffe dürften die Syntace Screw-On Moto sein mit 99 g lt. Hersteller)


----------



## braintrust (4. Mai 2008)

gibs mit der 2-step lyrik dieses jahr wieder probleme?


----------



## theworldburns (4. Mai 2008)

die probleme haben nie aufgehört. die mission control einheiten gehen noch immer ständig kaputt


----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

Hehe.., also ich hab meim Ultimate CF 9.0 ne Rohloff spendiert.... 
Ich kann nur sagen ein Traum auf 2 Rädern für mich...!!


----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2008)

soo meine blackspire is nu auch da...nur mal ne info-frage...ist es normal dass da nur die kettenführung in einer plastetüte ist, also keine anleitung etc pp?


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habs getan 

Lyrik und EX1750 bestellt, vielleicht kommts diese Woche noch, aber hoffentlich spätestens fürs nächste WE...

Dann gibts ein weiteres ES-160 und später dann das weltweit erste  Canyon WES8


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> soo meine blackspire is nu auch da...nur mal ne info-frage...ist es normal dass da nur die kettenführung in einer plastetüte ist, also keine anleitung etc pp?



Ja. Die Montage sollte aber eigentlich auch niemanden vor Rätsel stellen  Die genaue Position musst du sowieso durch probieren rausfinden da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig was man auf eine Anleitung hätte draufschreiben können. Tipp: Ich hab bei meine den inneren Ring einige Milimeter dünner gedreht, seitdem funktionieren alle Gänge astrein.


----------



## thto (8. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich habs getan
> 
> Lyrik und EX1750 bestellt, vielleicht kommts diese Woche noch, aber hoffentlich spätestens fürs nächste WE...
> 
> Dann gibts ein weiteres ES-160 und später dann das weltweit erste  Canyon WES8


----------



## coffeeracer (8. Mai 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> soo meine blackspire is nu auch da...nur mal ne info-frage...ist es normal dass da nur die kettenführung in einer plastetüte ist, also keine anleitung etc pp?



Guck mal da

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/page/7380/0/83


----------



## theworldburns (8. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich habs getan
> 
> Lyrik



viel spaß, bei mir hats einschicken und wandeln auch nur 7 monate gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Lyrik


2step oder U-Turn?



Wuudi schrieb:


> EX1750


Aha, hamma einen Geld*******r im Stall gefunden?


----------



## nailz (8. Mai 2008)

Yeaaahh, der Minon rulez  
Nach gestriger Montage habe ich heute eine 2 1/2-stündige Ausfahrt unternommen und verschiedene (ausschließlich trockene) Terrains angestet.
Ich bin begeistert was der Minion im Gegensatz zum Nobby an Reserven bietet. Selbst mit etwas über 1,8 bar Top-Traktion bei leicht kniffligen Wurzeltrails. 
Da geht noch was


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2008)

Vieeeel zu viel Druck... 

(sofern wir vom 2,5er oder 2,7er Minion bergab sprechen)


----------



## nailz (8. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Vieeeel zu viel Druck...
> 
> (sofern wir vom 2,5er oder 2,7er Minion bergab sprechen)



Sind 2,5er "bergab". 1,8 bar war mein Kompromiss, da ich mit 2 XC-lern unterwegs war und mir im "bergauf" keine Blöße geben wollte.(Hab ich auch nicht  )
Ich werd mich drucktechnisch nach unten tasten


----------



## cos75 (8. Mai 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Sind 2,5er "bergab". 1,8 bar war mein Kompromiss, da ich mit 2 XC-lern unterwegs war und mir im "bergauf" keine Blöße geben wollte.(Hab ich auch nicht  )
> Ich werd mich drucktechnisch nach unten tasten



1-ply oder 2-ply ?


----------



## nailz (8. Mai 2008)

2.5er 1-ply in 60a
Nach langem Abwägen mein endgültiger Favorit aus dem riieeesigen Topf der Stollenpellen


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab den 2.5er 2ply nur beim Downhilrennen montiert, für normale Touren ist der mir einfach zu schwer.

@Flo:
U-Turn, weiß nur net ob weiche oder extra weiche Feder bei aktuell 63kg Eigengewicht
Und den DT krieg ich für einen recht guten Preis. Meine Sun SOS ist ja sozusagen im Ar***, ein krasser Achter beim CAI-DOM Rennen, der nicht mehr ganz zu reparieren war und ziemlich einige Höhenschläge. Deshalb hab ich mir einen lang gehegten "weissen" Traum erfüllt .


----------



## AustRico (9. Mai 2008)

Ich habe 2.5er 2ply 60a Minions vorne und hinten montiert, und finde die rollen um nichts schlechter als zB Big Betties. Vielleicht bin ich aber etwas zu unsensibel um das beurteilen zu können. Jedenfalls fahre ich damit Touren um 40km problemlos. 

Das mit der Feder lässt sich a priori nur schwer klären, weil es vor allem auf deine eigenen, subjektiven Ansprüche ankommt. Ich würde aber sagen wenn du vorwiegend alpine Touren bzw Singletrails fährst, nimm die extra weiche Feder. Solltest du auch Sprungambitionen haben oder in den Bikepark wollen, eher die Weiche.
Ich würde bei deinem Gewicht wohl die extra-weiche Feder wählen.


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2008)

Was mir Sorgen macht ist, dass ich mit 63kg ja genau am Ende der extra weichen Feder bin. Dann noch Kleidung, Rucksack und Getränk dazugerechnet sind locker 5kg extra und schon wäre die weiche die richtige.

Andererseits möchte ich eher eine komfortable Feder und werde (noch) nicht wirklich hohe Drops machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (9. Mai 2008)

Ich habe 83kg netto und fahre die Standardfeder (70-82kg). Ich wollte auf keinen Fall eine härtere!


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2008)

Aha ok, ich werd dann mal die Standardfeder testen, vielleicht krieg ich dann ja einen Eindruck...

@Flo:

Was fährst du ??


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2008)

Ich wiege 79kg netto. Die Standardfeder passt mir perfekt.

Für 63kg ist die (außer vielleicht bei wirklich extremer Dropperei) sicher zu hart.


----------



## Damistam (16. Mai 2008)

Nach langer Zeit des wartens ist mein 36er XT-Kettenblatt und mein FSA-Bashguard gestern gekommen. (endlich)


----------



## braintrust (17. Mai 2008)

huhu,
also ich hab mich heute mal an den umbau gewagt:






ich hab nur ein problem, kann es sein dass ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht habe..wenn ich vorne klein, hinten groß schalte dann geht die kette so komisch auf die rolle:





falsch angebaut oder so?

hab die KeFü anstelle des 2. spacers gemacht, also direkt am rahmen, dann spacer, dann die lagerschale, da vorher die rolle weit über den ring des rings ging


----------



## fitze (17. Mai 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> huhu,
> also ich hab mich heute mal an den umbau gewagt:
> 
> 
> ...




Genau so soll das ja auch sein. deswegen ist das eine Schaltbare Kefü mit einer Rolle mit zwei Bahnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (17. Mai 2008)

alles klaro, danke


----------



## Wuudi (17. Mai 2008)

Such mal in meinem Blog, da wirst du ein Bild finden das 100% gleich aussieht . Vorne klein, hinten das größte schleift seitlich ein wenig am Metall bei mir auch aber stört nicht weiters.

So schauts aus:


----------



## Jänsche (22. Mai 2008)




----------



## Fryrish (23. Mai 2008)

wie bistn mit den reifen zufrieden, hast die NN schon runtergerubbelt.

die weißen parts find ich optisch net so gelungen. naja, muß selbst auch mit ner weißen gabel am schwarzen rad rumfahren


----------



## joopen (23. Mai 2008)

also ich finde gerade die weißen Parts klasse. Passen doch super zu dem Rahmen und der Gabel!


----------



## thto (23. Mai 2008)

gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du schon einen bremshebeleinschlag im oberrohr ?


----------



## nailz (23. Mai 2008)

thto schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du schon einen bremshebeleinschlag im oberrohr ?


Sieht fast so aus....
Ich hatte mal einen ziemlich fiesen Einschlag vom Pop-Loc-Hebel unterhalb meiner Kniescheibe  
@Jänsche: Dein Canyon sieht ziemlich ungeduldig aus, lass es aus dem Kartoffelkeller raus! 
Schlimm genug, dass ich dieses WE wohl nicht zum Ausritt kommen werde


----------



## Jänsche (23. Mai 2008)

Hi Jungs,
danke für die guten Kritiken,..... 
Bremshebeleinschlag?? Leider ja, ne kleine delle im Oberrohr. (is passiert als ich noch den Vorbau gedreht hatte,  ) bin aber drüber hinweg.
Zu den Reifen, die Nobbys sind schon im feb. gegen die Medusas von Maxxis getauscht worden und jetzt hab ich frisch den Ardent in 2.25 montiert. Habe auch gleich mein Gaul aus dem Kartoffelkeller befreit und bin mal mein Haustrail gefahren. Die Pneu sind echt der Hammer, jetzt bei trockenen Bedingungen ein absoluter Traum. Super Grip in Kurven der klebt förmlich aufm Trail. Fahre ihn allerdings mit Milch inside, also ohne Schlauch. Zu empfehlen der Reifen


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

A dream come true....







abgesenkt:


----------



## thto (26. Mai 2008)

sexy !!!!!!! perfekt !!!! wunderschön !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

aber auch schei** schwer 

Achja, die weiße Formula Bremse ist nur geliehen, weil der Postmount Adaper für meine Juicy nicht vor dem Wochenende eintrudelte. Diese Woche wird wieder auf Juicy 185 zurückgewechselt. Außerdem hab ich meinem neuen Mechaniker meinen Dämpfer übergeben, in der Hoffnung, dass er den "Bug" findet wieso ich fast 1cm Hub nicht ausnutzen kann.

Der alte 2.25er Albert wird auch entsorgt, ich probiere de 2.25er Ardent mit Eclipse Tubelesskit und vorne je nach Einsatz die Betty oder ein 2.35er Minion DHF


----------



## theworldburns (26. Mai 2008)

thto schrieb:


> sexy !!!!!!! perfekt !!!! wunderschön !!!!



ja und in absehbarer zeit ohne druckstufe


----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich meinem neuen Mechaniker meinen Dämpfer übergeben, in der Hoffnung, dass er den "Bug" findet wieso ich fast 1cm Hub nicht ausnutzen kann.


Das ist kein Bug sondern ein Feature. 
Schön ist's geworden.


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug sondern ein Feature.



Bei 14mm fehlenden Hub von Feature sprechen ist ähem grr


----------



## nailz (3. Juni 2008)

update:

Ergon GE1-Enduro Griffe statt Iridium
Maxxis Minion 2,5 1ply 60a statt Schwalbe NN 2,4
36 XT-KB + FSA Bashring 
Truvativ Shiftguide
(new)Trickstuff RS-Beläge statt orig. Avid
(new)CrankBrothers Joplin statt Syntace P6


----------



## dude2k (4. Juni 2008)

wie war das nochmal mit dem anbau von gabeln mit mehr federweg und der rahmengeometrie bei demnach veränderten winkeln? 
ich glaube da mal was negatives gelesen zu haben und kann mich erinnern, dass man z.b. an ein nerve XC welches standardmäßig ne gabel mit 100mm hat aufgrund der rahmengeometrie keine 180mm gabel reinbauen sollte. weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Juni 2008)

Ja, durch eine Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe werden Lenk- und Sitzwinkel natürlich flacher. Auch der Nachlauf ändert sich, das Tretlager wird höher.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind Erweiterungen im Bereich von 3-4cm meist kein Problem. So auch bspw. eine Lyrik in einem Nerve ES/ESX oder eine 130er Variogabel in einem XC.


----------



## djsouth2004 (9. Juni 2008)

Wenn bald das Geld stimmt kommt der PEARL raus und nen Roco rein...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> A dream come true....




ich finde die silberne Kurbel passt nicht so richtig in die Gesamtoptik 

ansonsten seeehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (9. Juni 2008)

Ne schwarze Race Face ;-)


----------



## maik_87 (10. Juni 2008)

Okay.., ich finde auch das diesilberne Kurbel nch soooo gudd aussieht...!! Da würd ja ne Weiße gudd dran passen (hmm.., gibt es sowas, noch nich gesehen), weildas würde bestimmt gudd zu deinen Felgen passen.... Oder allgemein noch paar weiße parts.....


----------



## Wuudi (10. Juni 2008)

Nicht zuviel weiß, dann ist's nur mehr Porno ...

Soll ja schick und nicht billig aussehen 

Ne schwarze Kurbel wär nett, aber Preis/Leistung gibts für mich keinen Grund die XT auszutauschen. Optik ist nicht alles...


----------



## maik_87 (10. Juni 2008)

DA hste wohl recht das optik nich alles is... Naja eigentlich is wie de schon sagst ne XT Kurbel Preisleitungsmäßig Top....
Sind das eigentlich zwei verschiedene Bremssattel?? Weil vorne der sieht weiß aus und der hintere silber.....!?

aber solte ja schon schön aussehen.., aber das is geschmackssache..


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2008)

Das müsste vorne eine Formula und hinten ne Avid Juicy sein.


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Juni 2008)

Frage:



maik_87 schrieb:


> ...
> Sind das eigentlich zwei verschiedene Bremssattel?? Weil vorne der sieht weiß aus und der hintere silber.....!?



Antwort:



Wuudi schrieb:


> Achja, die weiße Formula Bremse ist nur geliehen, weil der Postmount Adaper für meine Juicy nicht vor dem Wochenende eintrudelte. Diese Woche wird wieder auf Juicy 185 zurückgewechselt. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warc (27. Juni 2008)

so hab dann mein xc auch mal aufgerüstet. neuen lrs mit mavic en321 und xt-nabe. mag sein, dass der lrs zu überdimensioniert ist für ein xc, aber nach drei mal achterzentrieren lassen, hatte ich kein vertrauen mehr in die alex dp17s. und da ich auch nicht so viel geld hab, hab ich mir lieber günstige und stabile am felgen, anstatt günstige cc felgen wie z.B macix xm317 gekauft. zudem ist mir der mehrgewicht wurscht. 

ach und meine reba hab ich auf 115mm traveln lassen. komischerweise messe ich jetzt 120 und nicht 115mm vorne, obwohl ich vorher auch 100mm gemessen hatte.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2008)

Die Rahmenfarbe gefällt mir!


----------



## Fryrish (27. Juni 2008)

die rahmenfarbe ist mal was anderes, steht dem rad aber verdammt gut


----------



## theworldburns (27. Juni 2008)

ein blaues fahrrad? total crazy


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2008)

Hehe, hast schon recht -- aber bei Canyon gibt's halt normalerweise nur fade Anzugfarben-Radln.... 

Die Golfs und Passats unter den Mountainbikes...


----------



## theworldburns (27. Juni 2008)

abgefahrene anzugfarben 




naja mein gott, kann man mit leben dass es nich mehr als mattes zeug gibt was nich weiter auffällig is oder?


----------



## tschobi (28. Juni 2008)

Los, Kleiderschrank aufmachen-Beweise ;-)


----------



## quasibinaer (28. Juni 2008)

Ich durfte heute, nach nicht mal 8 Wochen und zeitlich bedingt auch eher sparsamem Gebrauch, meine Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten komplett erneuern. Entweder hat Canyon gebrauchte Pads verbaut oder die Herren bei Formula haben statt Belägen alte Radiergummis geliefert, irgendwas lief da schief. 
Einem Freund mit einem baugleichen Rad (08er Torque FR 7) ist mit seinen Belägen dasselbe passiert, ich bin da kein Einzelfall. Er hat mich sogar erst drauf gebracht, grade noch rechtzeitig.
Naja, hab dann aber noch die tollen Schaumstoffpads aus der Bremsenpackung fürs Tuning genutzt und in die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr und (von unten) ins Gabelrohr gepfriemelt. Hält den Dreck draussen und spart einem nach extremen Schlammschlachten das Putzen im letzten Winkel. Und gut siehts irgendwie auch noch aus, Bilder folgen noch. Simple yet effective. 

Ausserdem hab ich die GG-Betty von vorne gegen einen Minion DHF in 2.35 getauscht, das is gleich was ganz anderes. Ich bin gefühlt um 20% schneller in der Kurve und die Kontrolle auf der geraden stieg in gleichem Maße.
Bitte, Canyon, verbaut in Zukunft auf Wunsch auch andere Reifen. Die Betty ist in ja bekannterweise GG sowas von höllenschnell durch, da wird einem ganz anders. Ausserdem tendiert die "Nasshaftkraft" dieser Dinger gegen 0. Der teuerste Radiergummi der Welt, lässt sich aber in der Sahelzone oder dem Death Valley angeblich auch als Reifen nutzen. 

Sowas bremst den Spaß ungemein, wie wir alle wissen. Und wenn man dann doch mal bremsen will, geht einem direkt die Front flöten, schöne ********. Das hängt aber auch ein bisschen mit der Formula K18 zusammen, mit den Originalbelägen hatte sie was sehr digitales an sich: Sie kann nur "ein "oder "aus", Zwischenstufen gab es quasi nicht. Allerdings hatte sie immerhin unfreiwillig ABS an Bord, zeitweilen stotterte sie sich eins zurecht das alle zu spät war. Die Hotline? Ratlos, auf ganzer Line ääh Linie.
An meinem Finger liegt das übrigens nicht, der ist noch "analog" und somit stufenlos  Null Haftung am Reifen plus Blockierbremse = Abflug. Da kann man noch so langsam fahren, nasse Steine oder Felsen sind eine Garantie für unfreiwilliges Absteigen.

Mittlerweile bekomme ich auch Knacken aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers und des Vorbaus, sowie komische Geräusche von den vorderen Speichen. Übrigens hat mein lokaler Mechaniker auch noch festgestellt dass das Hinterrad Spiel hat. Nochmal schnell 10 fürs nachstellen, ich hab ja sooooo viel am Rad gespart. Hust, hust. 
Übrigens versagte auch die U-Turn-Einstellung der Domain nach einer Weile den Dienst, das Drehrädchen oben war blockiert - nach grade mal 4 Wochen. Ein Portion Fett hats dann behoben, aber trotzdem hätte ich die Zeit lieber auf dem Rad verbracht - statt daneben stehend den Fehlerdetektiv zu geben.

Alles in allem hab ich inkl. weiterem Kleinkram also runde 100 liegen lassen, weil Canyon Kacke verbaut und keine ordentlichen Räder bauen kann. Mal sehen, was noch so kommt. 

Im übrigen bin ich für Tipps zu den obigen Problemen von Vorbau, Tretlager und Speichen ganz dankbar.


----------



## tschobi (28. Juni 2008)

> Ausserdem hab ich die GG-Betty von vorne gegen einen Minion DHF in 2.35 getauscht


Da stimme ich zu. Bettys sind vorne nicht so ideal, aber auch nicht so extrem schlecht. Auf Wunsch werden die aber mit Sicherheit nicht verbauen.



> Ich durfte heute, nach nicht mal 8 Wochen und zeitlich bedingt auch eher sparsamem Gebrauch, meine Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten komplett erneuern.


Kann ich nicht verstehen. Mein Bruder und ein Kumpel fahren die auch seit letzten Herbst (über den Winter natürlich sehr wenig). Immer noch original drauf. Und wir fahren ja auch viel die downhillstrecke in willingen und so. Vielleicht steht ihr einfach die ganze Zeit auf der Bremse
Weiß jetzt allerdings auch nicht wie weit sie mittlerweile runter sind. Aber 8 Wochen geht ja garnicht.



> Allerdings hatte sie immerhin unfreiwillig ABS an Bord, zeitweilen stotterte sie sich eins zurecht das alle zu spät war.


Dieses Problem kenne ich von der K18 auch nicht. Bei den beiden funktioniert die tadellos. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Avid Juicy 7. Da habe ich sehr lange dran herumgebastelt. 

Bei Bremsen ist das immer so eine Sache. Vernünftig eingebremst?(keine Vollbremsungen am Anfang, wie einige möchtegern-Mechaniker immer empfehlen) Richtig eingestellt?..........
Jeder meckert immer über die eine Bremse von der ein Anderer total begeistert ist. War schon immer so.
Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem, wenn man ein solches Problem hat, kenn ich von meiner Avid



> Mittlerweile bekomme ich auch Knacken aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers und des Vorbaus



Vorbau lösen, Steuersatz nachziehen ? (ist denn Spiel drin?)
Tretlager ist so eine Sache. Evtl. Tretlager ausbauen, fetten, einbauen. Kettenblattschrauben rausmachen, Schraubenkleber, eindrehen. Pedalegewinde fetten . Alles nur so kleine Ideen, obwohl das nach 8Wochen eigentlich nicht deine Aufgabe ist.

U-turn Einheit meiner Pike musste ich auch schon nachfetten, da auch schwergängig.

Generell kann man aber nicht sagen, dass Canyon Sch eiß verbaut. 
Du könntest sagen, das dein zuständiger Mechaniker sch eiße montiert hat? Hört sich alles nach ziemlich viel Pech an


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juni 2008)

Ad Beläge: das ist bei Formula wohl einfach so, dass die Erstausrüstungsbeläge recht dünn sind. Da kann Canyon nichts dafür...
Mein Bruder hat nach dem Abfahren der ersten Beläge BBB-Beläge montiert --> günstiger als originale, bremsen interessanterweise auch besser.

Ad Reifen: Reifen sind immer eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks, sich darüber derart aufzuregen finde ich ein bisschen lächerlich. Ich persönlich halte die BB für steile Wanderwegsfahrerei bspw. sehr gut geeignet, da leicht u. hoher Bremsgrip. (meines Erachtens höher als bei einem 2,5er Minion)
Fährt man hingegen häufiger Strecken mit schnellen Kurven, wird man vermutlich die wesentlich steiferen Seitenstollen eines Minion schätzen...

Ad Domain: naja, kann Canyon nix dafür. 

Ad Laufrad: da gebe ich dir recht, sollte normalerweise nach so kurzer Zeit nicht nachzuzentrieren sein (oder Lagerspiel einzustellen sein -- was war eigentlich?). 
(Hängt natürlich auch immer davon ab, wie gefahren wurde -- ein einzige Schräglandung kann einem Laufrad schon erheblich zusetzen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstephanx (30. Juni 2008)

juhuu, ich bekomm bald meinen neuen laufradsatz !

Naben: Hope Pro II / 36 Loch / blau
Felgen: Mavic EX 729 /36 Loch
Speichen: Alpine III
Nippel: DT-Swiss, Messing


Bin schon gespannt  !
Leider wird sich meine Totem bald auf den Weg zu Canyon machen müssen.....sie hat den Geist aufgegeben...arrrgh.
Defektes MissionControl und keine merkbare funktion was die Einstellungen betrifft...shit.

Aber sie hat bis jetzt brav ihren Dienst getan .


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> juhuu, ich bekomm bald meinen neuen laufradsatz !


Was hast mit dem originalen gemacht? Totgedroppt? 

Ad Gabel: das ist grauslich, das kenn ich. Überteuertes Klumpat, unnedigs.


----------



## quasibinaer (30. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ad BelÃ¤ge: das ist bei Formula wohl einfach so, dass die ErstausrÃ¼stungsbelÃ¤ge recht dÃ¼nn sind. Da kann Canyon nichts dafÃ¼r...
> Mein Bruder hat nach dem Abfahren der ersten BelÃ¤ge BBB-BelÃ¤ge montiert --> gÃ¼nstiger als originale, bremsen interessanterweise auch besser.
> 
> Ad Reifen: Reifen sind immer eine Sache des persÃ¶nlichen Geschmacks, sich darÃ¼ber derart aufzuregen finde ich ein bisschen lÃ¤cherlich. Ich persÃ¶nlich halte die BB fÃ¼r steile Wanderwegsfahrerei bspw. sehr gut geeignet, da leicht u. hoher Bremsgrip. (meines Erachtens hÃ¶her als bei einem 2,5er Minion)
> ...



Ich hab schon gut Gas gegeben, aber grob fahrlÃ¤ssig war ich beileibe nicht. Ich bin ja nun kein besonders fortgeschrittener Fahrer der groÃe Gaps oder so Sachen springt. Ich springe quasi garnicht. Mein 500â¬-Hardtail hat das jahrelang ohne ausserordentliche Macken ausgehalten, aber der Freerider fÃ¼r 1800â¬ nicht? Ich lach mich kaputt. 

Meine neuen BelÃ¤ge sind auch gut, das Stottern hat sie aber immernoch - trotz Reinigung der Bremsscheibe und neuer BelÃ¤ge. Die Bremsscheibe hat Ã¼brigens eine leichte Wellenform - man sieht es nicht, aber sie schleift dank neuer BelÃ¤ge und somit weniger Spiel bei jeder Umdrehung an beiden (!) BelÃ¤gen. Da hilft das schÃ¶nste Sattelzentrieren nix.

Wo wir grade dabei sind, ich habe heute schon wieder ein Knacken aus dem Bereich der Speichen gehÃ¶rt, aber nur beim Bremsen. Also die Festigkeit der Schrauben am Bremssattel geprÃ¼ft. Und was passiert? Die Schraube dreht und dreht und dreht .... ohne spÃ¼rbar steigenden Widerstand. Das rausschrauben hat mir dann bestÃ¤tigt dass das Gewinde im Arsch war, so richtig vom feinsten geshreddert. Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig. 
Wie zur HÃ¶lle passiert sowas denn bitte?? 

Ich bin echt am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich das Ding wegen der diversen MÃ¤ngel an Canyon zurÃ¼ckgebe, n paar Euro drauflege und was _ordentliches_ kaufe. Die Kiste bricht mir noch unterm Ar*** weg, ich sehs kommen.
Ich hab bis jetzt keine guten Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gemacht, das hat ja schon bei mehreren Wochen LieferverzÃ¶gerung angefangen. Und sagt nicht, das wÃ¤r normal - wenn man mir die KW 14/15 anfang Januar ankÃ¼ndigt und das nicht halten kann, darf ich durchaus verÃ¤rgert sein, finde ich. In den fast 4 Monaten sollte man doch das eine oder andere Rad bauen kÃ¶nnen, oder? 

Flo: Ich finds seitens Schwalbe schon recht unklug, so eine Mischung zu nehmen. Schmaler Einsatzbereich (Mitteleuropa hat nunmal regelmÃ¤ssig Regen, auch im Sommer) und schneller Abrieb sind mindestens fÃ¼r mich massive Gegenargumente fÃ¼r eine Betty. Allerdings kann sie im trockenen tatsÃ¤chlich ne Menge, da hast du schon Recht, wobei mir der Minion aber einfach mehr liegt. Geschmackssache, letztendlich.

Ich werde morgen mal mein Rad zur Werkstatt bringen und sehen was der mir so sagt. Mein Mechaniker lacht mich doch aus, wenn ich da morgen schon wieder reinspaziere.
Entweder ich habs beim Sattelzentrieren vergeigt (was ich nicht glaube, war Ã¤usserst vorsichtig!) oder es war was anderes. Drehmomente hat mir Herr von der Hotline nicht genannt, wÃ¤re vielleicht angebracht gewesen. Andererseits mÃ¼ssten dann die anderen 3 Scharuben auch schon durch sein, sind sie aber nicht.

Zu Canyon kann ich das Ding ja auch nicht schicken, das braucht um die Jahreszeit vermutlich ewig und 3 Tage weil alle ihren ersten Check machen lassen.


/e: Die Rechnung der Aktion morgen geht dann wohl an Canyon, wÃ¼rde ich sagen. Ich bin selten sauer wegen sowas, aber DAS regt mich grade wirklich auf.


----------



## theworldburns (30. Juni 2008)

du machst den eindruck technisch äußerst unversiert zu sein und willst dann über sachen meckern von denen du keine ahnung hast?

du solltest deine räder wirklich beim händler um die ecke kaufen. der wünscht sich dann vermutlich recht schnell andere kunden aber da haste n anlaufpartner dem du vorweinen kannst.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2008)

@quasi: 
Was war denn nun mit deinen Rädern? Nachzentriert?
Und wieso findest du die GG Mischung so unbrauchbar - ich kann dir da garnicht zustimmen. 
Und wenn du deine Gewinde zerwürgst bist du selber schuld. Und auch wenn du deine Bremsscheiben krumm biegst und nicht wieder gerade bekommst. 
Also wirklich.


----------



## quasibinaer (30. Juni 2008)

Man sollte bescheidenheit nicht mit Unkenntnis verwechseln.

Ich bin zwar kein besonders erfahrener Mechaniker oder gar Ingenieur - aber ich merke an sich schon, wenn ich ein Gewinde (noch dazu so ein groÃes) Ã¼berdrehe. "Nach fest kommt ab" weiss ich auch nicht erst seit gestern und abgesehen davon liegen da tatsÃ¤chlich MÃ¤ngel vor, ich erfinde den Spass ja nicht.
Aber prinzipiell ist natÃ¼rlich erstmal der Kunde schuld, wenn neue Bikes nicht das tun, wofÃ¼r man sie gekauft hat. Vollkommen richtig...

/e: Die Lager wurden nachgestellt, Spiel ist seitdem weg. 10 â¬.
Die GG Mischung funktioniert im trockenen wiegesagt gut, sie verschwindet nur einfach zu schnell. N bisschen wie die SerienbelÃ¤ge von Formula. 
Ich mag meine Gewinde eigentlich ganz gerne und merke auch, wenn ich was zerwÃ¼rge. Den restlichen Gewinden geht es ja nach wie vor prima. Warum meine Bremsscheibe krumm ist, frage ich mich auch noch. Also wirklich.


----------



## theworldburns (30. Juni 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Warum meine Bremsscheibe krumm ist, frage ich mich auch noch. Also wirklich.



ich tippe darauf, dass du (oder aber auch canyon bei montage/versand) dagegengestoßen sind. das passiert immerwieder mal. da nimmt man entweder die von fett befreiten patschehändchen oder nen rollgabelschlüssel und biegt das wieder raus. was is da nun so schwierig dran? 
sind die verbauten naben an deinem hinterrad nicht industriegelagert? für gewöhnlich kann man da nichts einstellen was spiel angeht. hinterrad festziehen hilft dagegen sehr.
ich geh mal davon aus, dass das gewinde in der gabel den geist aufgegeben hat oder? die gewinde in der gabel sind empfindlich. das ist weder stahl, noch festes alu wie es für den rahmen verwandt wird sondern ne weiche gusslegierung mit relativ hohem magnesium anteil. das geht schneller als man glauben mag. 

wieso du erst canyon und nun auch noch schwalbe anmachst wegen der reifenmischung geht mir auch nicht in den kopf. schwalbe verkauft reifen die gekauft werden. ich persönlich bin mit den bettys zufrieden. es kommt natürlich auch noch immer aufs einsatzgebiet an. wenn es hier in marburg geregnet hat schwimmt man im matschigen lehm davon. im pfälzerwald der zum größten teil aus sandstein besteht ist man mit nem trockenreifen trotzdem noch besser bedient. reifen sind wie pedale, sättel und lenkergriffe in erster linie geschmackssache - man kann es nie allen recht machen.
dass du mit den formula belägen kein glück hattest is bedauerlich. an meinem canyon wie auch an meinem santa (hat auch oem bremsen - zumindest kamen sie in plastiktüte) hab ich keine probleme oder erhöhten verschleiß feststellen können. die dosierbarkeit am hinterrad ist auch an beiden rädern ausreichend gegeben.

rechnungen an canyon für reparaturen nur bei vorheriger absprache meine ich schon des öfteren gelesen zu haben - vielleicht hast du ja glück.


----------



## quasibinaer (30. Juni 2008)

Gut, das ist konstruktiv und hilft mir weiter. Danke!
Die Naben sind auch industriegelagert (kam mir auch erst spanisch vor), er meinte dann aber dass da trotzdem was gewesen wäre. Bei den Innereien von Industrielagern hört mein Wissen dann auf, ich frag morgen nochmal genauer nach. Festgezogen war das Rad aber mit Sicherheit.
Das tote Gewinde war nicht in der Gabel, sondern am PM-Adapter, kann mir aber gut vorstellen dass das ne weiche Legierung war. Und an meine Bremsscheiben traue ich mich einfach nicht dran, so banal es auch klingt. Ich bin jahrelang Felgenbremsen gefahren, die Umstellung is schon derbe. Aber versuchen kann ichs mal, scheint ja kein Hexenwerk zu sein.

Der Rundumschlag Canyon/Schwalbe ging einfach in die Richtung, das man keine GG (wo sowas eben doch stark geschmackssache ist!) ab Werk verbauen sollte. Die sind ruckzuck runter und der Kunde darf je nach Einsatzgebiet gleich mal nachrüsten. Und was Reifen kosten, wissen wir ja alle. Ich für meinen Teil hätte vorne eh umrüsten müssen, hier im Schwarzwald bzw. an dessen Rand regnet es zu häufig als das man mit der Betty weit käme. Ausserdem bleibt es (ausser im Hochsommer) oft ewig nass, manchmal über 2 Wochen hinweg. Fahren kann man sicherlich trotzdem, aber halt mit Einschränkungen. Prinzipell geniesst Schwalbe aber hohes Ansehen bei mir, der Maxxis (Minion DHF) war ein zufällig geglückter Testkauf. Ist in der Version wesentlich billiger als die Muddy Mary und den Versuch wars wert.


----------



## theworldburns (1. Juli 2008)

scheibenbremsen sind kein hexenwerk - ganz im gegenteil. aber das nun alles zu erklären würde zu weit gehen, dafür is der techtalk da. gibts sicherlich einige themen zu.
das mit der nabe versteh ich wirklich nicht. die meisten industriegelagerten kann man sogar von hand (!) auseinanderbauen und wieder zusammenstecken - ein bisschen wie lego. das lager an sich ist nicht einstellbar und wenn wir hier von verschliessenen lagern mit axialem spiel sprechen dann sind es vielleicht 2 mm die das laufrad am reifen wackelt 
prinzipieller aufbau etwa so: (2 links und 2 rechts am hinterrad)






sei froh dass es nur der adapter war, gibt genug die ihre gabelgewinde damit ausgerissen haben - die halten noch viel weniger. blöd drum isses trotzdem. die von formula kommen mir rein subjektiv im übrigen wertiger und stabiler vor als diejenigen von hayes, da unterschreib ich sofort dass die schnell mal kaputt sind...

ruf halt in der werkstatt an, schilder deine probleme und frag was die machen können. vermutlich wird hier mitgelesen. taktisch klüger wärs gewesen hier erstmal nichts zu schreiben, alles abzuklären und dann die rechnung einzureichen nachdem du das OK bekommen hast - aber das is dann wohl betrug 

zu den reifen nochmal: wie war das gleich mit dem affe und der seife?  ich kauf mir die GG betty freiwillig fürs vr. bei mir waren letztes jahr fat albert drauf - mit denen wärst vermutlich noch unzufriedener.

so nun aber in die heia - morgen weiterlernen, denn die interessante welt des zugdruckumformens will erkundet werden *würg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (1. Juli 2008)

bist du dir sicher das da schrägkugellager drin sind? sind das nicht normale rillenkugellager?


----------



## xstephanx (1. Juli 2008)

Bin ja grad dabei, mir den neuen LRS zu bestellen...und bin mir grad unsicher welches Maß ich für die HR Nabe brauch. 

150x12 oder?

Bin grad doof haha....

Aja, ich bestell den Satz für mein FRX.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (1. Juli 2008)

Verändert hab ich, damit es leichter wird: 
-die Griffe: vorher Iridium ... jetzt Extralite

-die Mäntel: vorher Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph (beide 2,25) ... jetzt 2 mal Racing Ralph 2.1 2008, vorne mit Tubelesskit

-Sattel: Slr xc oder so ... jetzt Slr 

Ausserdem kompletter Tausch der Schaltung von Sram zu Xtr. Dann noch Vorbau umgedreht und farblich passende Eggbeater dran. 

Später kommen vielleicht noch Kcnc Schnellspanner.


----------



## T!ll (1. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht, tolles Rad. Mal gewogen?


----------



## theworldburns (1. Juli 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher das da schrägkugellager drin sind? sind das nicht normale rillenkugellager?



sicher bin ich mir nicht nein  
in den steckachsnaben vorn sinds definitiv radial rillenkugellager. am hinterrad hatte ich noch nie probleme, das war einfach nur das erstbeste bild was ich auf skf.com in dem schnitt aufgetrieben hab - trotzdem verdeutlicht es, dass man an diesen lagern nichts einstellen kann.

grüße


----------



## Tongadiluna (1. Juli 2008)

Soviel ich weiß und irgendwann vielleicht auch `mal gelernt habe, kann man außer einem Kegelrollenlager (z.B. Radlager beim Auto) kein Kugel-/Rollen/Nadellager einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (5. Juli 2008)

SRAM X9 + TIME Z


----------



## simdiem (7. Juli 2008)

@Tongadiluna

Doch es gibt Schrägkugellager die sowohl axiale wie auch radiale kräfte aufnehmen können und somit auch zum einstellen genommen werden können.


----------



## theworldburns (8. Juli 2008)

schrägkugellager sind immer in der lage axiale sowie radiale kräfte aufzunehmen - sonst würde man ja eben je nach zweck radial rillenkugellager oder eben rein axiale lager verwenden bzw eine kombination dieser beiden lagertypen für eine einzige anwendung

schrägkugellager der größe die bei fahrrädern verwendung finden könnten habe ich noch nie als einstellbare variante gesehen (abgesehen davon wenn man sie nun als festlager verbaut / sie vorspannt)


----------



## Tongadiluna (8. Juli 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> @Tongadiluna
> 
> Doch es gibt Schrägkugellager die sowohl axiale wie auch radiale kräfte aufnehmen können und somit auch zum einstellen genommen werden können.



Zeig!


----------



## Werner Amort (8. Juli 2008)

google bildersuche nach 3 sec ;-)





und ungefähr sowas ist wohl auch in einer normalen nabe integriert


----------



## tschobi (8. Juli 2008)

Will auch sehen! Jetzt studiere ich schon 8 Semester Maschinenbau, aber das ist mir neu. Wenn es so etwas doch gibt, muss ich nochmal zurück die Schulbank drücken. ;-)


----------



## Fryrish (8. Juli 2008)

ich glaube trotzdem nicht das solche schrägkugellager in ner nabe verbaut sind, weil solch IMMER vorgespannt werden müssen da man sie sonst sehr einfach auseinander nehmen könnte. bi naben sind "nur" irillenkugellager drin da diese nicht vorgespannt werden müssen, somit ist konstruktion und montage relativ einfach. außerdem können auch diese axiale kräfte aufnehmen, wenn auch nur geringe. und es steht ja wohl außer frage das die hintere nabe huptsächlich radial belastet wird.


----------



## Werner Amort (8. Juli 2008)

ich meinte jetzt in standartnaben

nicht in naben mit industrielager...


----------



## cx-fahrer (8. Juli 2008)

Shimano hat Konuslagernaben, das ist ja nur ein anderes Wort für Schrägkugellager.
Auch bei Steuersätzen, Tretlagern alter Bauart (BMX) sind solche Kugellager verbaut. 
Ich hatte mal einen Stronglight Steuersatz mit SchrägROLLENlagern am MTB, keine gute Idee - sobald der nur leicht verschmutzt dreht sich nichts mehr, während bei einem "Schrägkugellager" die Kugeln sich ihren Weg durch die Schlammpackung bahnen können.


----------



## RaceFace89 (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich habe die Kurbel geändert und eine schaltbare Kettenführung montiert.

Race Face Atlas FR mit Truvativ Shiftguide:






[/URL][/IMG]

In 1-2 Wochen kommen noch andere Reifen, ich schwanke noch zwischen Maxxis Ardent und Continental Rubber Queen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (8. Juli 2008)

Rubber Queen ist der Wahnsinn! Wenn die Betty´s bei mir runter sind, kommen die sofort drauf


----------



## spectraler (31. Juli 2008)

Spectral Elite ´06 XL: 
Bremse vorn 203, hinten 185
BBB Ergo Griffe
66 cm WSC Lenker
Fizik Aliante Sattel
Ritchey Pro 17 Grad Vorbau 90cm
2. Flaschenhalter an der Sattelstütze


----------



## Straightflush (4. August 2008)

@raceface:

wie ich sehe hast du ein anderes tretlager verbaut. ich hab auch die shiftguide draufgemacht, aber dadurch ist mir der Aufbau zu breit geworden --> presssitz von der Kurbel auf der Achse geht nicht mehr , und wenn ich die kurbel festziehe, bekomme ich axiale Kraft aufs Lager und es läuft nicht mehr rund.
hattest du das gleiche Problem? Wenn ja, wie hast du's gelöst?


----------



## RaceFace89 (4. August 2008)

Straightflush schrieb:


> @raceface:
> 
> wie ich sehe hast du ein anderes tretlager verbaut. ich hab auch die shiftguide draufgemacht, aber dadurch ist mir der Aufbau zu breit geworden --> presssitz von der Kurbel auf der Achse geht nicht mehr , und wenn ich die kurbel festziehe, bekomme ich axiale Kraft aufs Lager und es läuft nicht mehr rund.
> hattest du das gleiche Problem? Wenn ja, wie hast du's gelöst?



also ich hatte das problem auch aber bei mir war das innenlager gebrochen.
bei dem neuen tretlager konnt ich dein problem nicht feststellen und kann dir leider auch nicht helfen.
vllt auch ein anderes tretlager versuchen...lieber gleich komplett neu,kurbel+innenlager


----------



## braintrust (3. September 2008)

hi,
war bissel am stöbern und hab das teil gefunden ->





ist eine "AEROZINE X12-SL-A3"
kann mir einer sagen ob da die qualität stimmt, gewicht usw liest sich ja schon interessant, passt das teil an ein XC von der gewindegröße?


----------



## tschobi (23. September 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade dabei mein esx7.0 wie einige andere auch mit einem Kettenspanner und Bash auszustatten.

Als mittleres Kettenblatt ist ein 32iger an meiner 760 montiert. 
Bin jetzt auch am überlegen ein 36iger zu nehmen, weil ich auch einige Flachstücke zügig fahren will. 
Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, wo ich ein xt Kettenblatt günstig bekomme?
Muss es unbedingt für meine 760iger xt Kurbel sein, oder passen auch andere? Eigentlich ist doch nur der Lochkreis entscheidend, oder? Bohrungsdurchmesser?

Danke schonmal


----------



## braintrust (23. September 2008)

ich hab meins von bike-components und preislich sind die auch top  bashguard ist der FSA für 15euro der günstigste den ich kenne


----------



## nailz (23. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ich hab meins von bike-components und preislich sind die auch top  bashguard ist der FSA für 15euro der günstigste den ich kenne



Voll zustimm!
Mein FSA Bashguard hat schon Einiges wegstecken müssen aber hält und hält und hält...
Preis/Leistung


----------



## MUD´doc (24. September 2008)

Sacht mal, Jungs (nur mal die angesprochen, die die Pike fahren):
Hängt bei euch auch manchmal der Lock-out, wenn ihr vom Poplock-Hebel aus die Gabel von Lock auf Normalbetrieb umschaltet?
So einen kurzen Anstieg (so hardcore-10-m-Berghoch) ist es kein Ding, aber wenn ich einen längeren Anstieg
habe (egal ob Schotter oder Straße), da muß ich unten nachfassen und die Schraube einen kleinen, leichten "Dreh" geben.
Erst dann ist die Gabel wieder offen. 
Habe auch schon die Kabelführung unten an der Gabel stabilisiert, dass sie nicht so locker rumschlackert und 
leichter läuft - daran liegts aber nicht. Ist da wohl Dreck zwischen, die die Rückholfeder beeinträchtig? 
Wenn ja, wie kann ich dat Ding dann reinigen ohne alles zu zerlegen?

Ach ja, Tuning...
Neuer Syntace DH-Lenker mit 12° und Moto-Lock on Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (24. September 2008)

uh nee. bei mir kommt es manchmal nur vor, dass ich auf den "auslöser"knopf drücke und sich der hebel nicht selbständig löst und ich den dann per hand nach unter machen muss, allerdings kommt mir das bissel so vor als ob da die druckstärke einen wichtigen faktor darstellt

und pics vom umbau bitte


----------



## nailz (24. September 2008)

Auch mein Hebel hängt nach Entsperrung manchmal. Abhilfe schafft kurzes ruckartiges Ziehen am Lenker zum Körper hin und die Gabel ist frei.
Schau dass die Kabelführung in relativ großem weichem Bogen verläuft


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hängt bei euch auch manchmal der Lock-out...


Meine Lyrik hat zwar keine Fernbedienung, aber auch da hängt der LO teilweise. 
Wenn ich den Knopf dann ein bisschen rüttle, springt er doch raus u. der LO ist aktiviert.


----------



## theworldburns (24. September 2008)

wozu an ner lyrik den lockout nutzen? wenn ich schon ne sackschwere gabel hab soll da die lowspeed druckstufe so sauber arbeiten, dass ich bergauf / im geraudeausfahren sowas wie n lockout nicht vermisse - kaputte dämpfungseinheit?


----------



## fitze (24. September 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> kaputte dämpfungseinheit?



Gibts die auch nicht kaputt? Sondermodell?


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> wozu an ner lyrik den lockout nutzen? wenn ich schon ne sackschwere gabel hab soll da die lowspeed druckstufe so sauber arbeiten, dass ich bergauf / im geraudeausfahren sowas wie n lockout nicht vermisse - kaputte dämpfungseinheit?


Den LO schalte ich vieeel schneller ein und aus als ich eine LS-Druckstufe zuschalte. (Dreherei)

Bergab hab ich die LS-Druckstufe meist offen, weil ich maximale Sensibilität will. (Ausnahme: sehr schwierige Trails oder Balancierereien, wo ich eine sehr ruhige Gabel brauche) Somit müsste ich da also immer wieder schrauben.

Außerdem funktioniert der Rock-Shox-Lockout mit weichem Floodgate absolut genial!
Die Gabel ist regungslos im Wiegetritt usw., bei einem Schlag macht sie sofort auf, ohne dass ich Angst haben muss, etwas zu beschädigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_andre (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich habe nun endlich mein Torpue FRX fertig. 

Ich habe es aus einer Kombi aus neuen und bewerten Teilen aufgebaut. Ausbessern werde ich auf jeden Fall die Sattelstütze und es bekommt noch einen Umwerfer ran, da die Kettenführung leider nicht ganz paßt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/199820

Wenn ich raus habe wie ich große Bilder einstellen kann, werd ich mich noch mal melden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## hartmeanle (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Nerve XC 6.0

Reifen > Maxxis , die NN sind Schrott
Die Laufräder sind nur für Leute bis 90 KG zugelassen ( DT Swiss 430, dazu 1,8mm Niro Speichen )  > Update ??
Kette und Kassette HG53 > HG 93 (für 4 Euro Mehrpreis )
Bremsen Formula , die machten in Leogang einen leicht überforderten Eindruck, Fading kam nicht auf > Update , Avid
Lenke und Vorbau > Syntrace VRO

Ich werde die Teile fahren bis sie platt sind und dann ersetzen. Entsetzt bin ich über die Einspeichung, am Hinterrad 1,8mm Wald und Wiesen Speichen da stehn mir die Haare zu Berge.
Das Rad habe ich dann auch schon mal nachzentriert aber es steht nicht.
Ich werde mich vermutlich für DT Comp. Speichen 2,0/1,8mm auf dem Hinterrad und 2,0/1,5 für Vorn entscheiden. Hinten wird die Felge neu, 5.1 ? hält nach DT Swiss 110kg Leute aus.
Die Sattelklemme hält nicht > vermutlich Hope


----------



## MUD´doc (8. Oktober 2008)

Klaro Braintrust
Hier da Pic (extra nach ´ner Feierabendrunde mit dem HT nur für dich den Dicken rausgeholt):



Sieht schon wahnsinnig breit aus. Ist bisher ungekürzt, also 700mm breit. Aufgrund der Kröpfung ist die 
realistische Breite auch nicht mehr als vom Easton EA 50 mit 685mm, weil der Lenker mehr zum Fahrer 
gebogen ist. Vom Gefühl her viel Handgelenkfreundlicher (shit PC-Job) und mehr Kontrolle bei engeren Stellen.

Zum Lockout-Syndrom
Hab das Gefühl, dass die "Rückholfeder" aus dem Lockout nicht stark genug ist, die Funktion zu "entsperren"
Bei einem Bekannten ist der Lockout-Drehknopf (weiß grad nicht, glaub ´ne Recon) strammer.
Hab den Bogen der Kabelführung weiter rund laufen lassen, noch nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen und an der Gabel 
die Zugleitung strammer befestigt. So dass die Zugführung nicht so rumwackelt. Mal sehen, obs kappt.
Bin aber zuversichtlich


----------



## braintrust (14. Dezember 2008)

moin...also mein dad will seine julie's in rente schicken und ich würde ihm dann meine juicy 7 geben.
bei mir kommt dann wohl die neue hope mono m4 tech dran, allerdings is mir grade aufgefallen dass ich ja die matchmaker habe..woher bekomm ich die normalen befestigungsschellen für die x.9er trigger einzeln her? finde irgendwie keinen bikeshop


----------



## braintrust (15. Dezember 2008)

*push*
kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## MUD´doc (16. Dezember 2008)

Hat nicht Co1n eine Mono M4 an seinem ´06 Canyon verbaut?
Aber ich weiß nicht, was er grad für´n Trigger dran hat. Frag ihn mal, vielleicht hat er einen Plan davon...
Grüße zum dicken B. Verdammt, wollte letztens mal nach Berlin zum Peter Fox Konzert, nix draus geworden. ARRRGH


----------



## braintrust (16. Dezember 2008)

jau danke...die leute von bike-components haben mir ihre ersatzteilliste geschickt und jetzt hab ich die teile dort auch bestellt


----------



## fatjoetheboy (31. Dezember 2008)

ein bild sagt alles


----------

